# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Porod kod kuce - ovaj put bez 'protiv' ;-)

## majoslava

> e bas me zanima kako razmislja netko tko je rodio doma, i nije stigao na vrijeme u bolnicu nakon komplikacija....ipak se komplikacije razlikuju jedna od druge i razlicite su od slucaja do slucaja...i sta ja s onima gdje nisu stigle na vrijeme u bolnicu? kako biste se i vi osjecali da vam se tako nesto desi?


ja sam rodila doma blizance, neplanirano neasistirano (muz mi je doduse bio asistent), uz relativno razvijenu eklampsiju.

plan je bio roditi sa babicama, ali malo smo se podracunali u brzini poroda, tako da su one bile kod nas, popili smo kavu i malo caskali i dogovorili se da se vrate malo kasnije, u medjuvremenu se stvar rijesila

viseplodna trudnoca je sama po sebi komplikacija sto se tice poroda kod uce, a simptomi eklampsije takodjer. 
elem, ca 10 sati nakon poroda debila sam eklampticki napad, i onesvijestila se u grcevima, te me odvezlo hitnom u bolnicu (ali samo zato sto sam ja bila u nesvjestii, inace me ne bi odvuklo, he he)

nekima se to sve moze ciniti neozbiljnim rjesenjem, ali neke stvari covjek radi prema osjecaju.

niposto ne zalim sto sam rodila kod kuce u tom slucaju, kad je voda pocela curit to jutro, nitko ziv me ne bi otjerao u bolnicu, porod je prosao glatko i brzo, a to sto se malo zakompliciralo, to bi se desilo i da sam bila u bolnici....

----------


## Felix

majoslava, dakle u svedskoj dolaze na porod kod kuce ako su u pitanju blizanci? kako je sa zatkom, znas li?

pitam jer je situacija sarolika, mislim da npr. u austriji blizance i zadak ipak salju u bolnicu.

----------


## majoslava

sve zavisi o tome sto babica misli da je ok...

sluzbeno zdravstvo ima preporuke oko poroda kod kuce, ali te preporuke su interesantne samo ako zelis da ti se plati porod kod kuce od zdravstva, sto se i ne radi u cijeloj svedskoj, ja mislim da je jos uvijek samo sthlm koji nadoknadjuje troskove babica za porod kod kuce...

jedna od mojih babica koju sam imala s blizancima je imala i porode na zadak.

zakonski nema nikakvih ogranicnja za babice, koliko ja znam, ali znam da vecina babica preferira  nekomplicirane trudnoce, a tako je i sa vecinom zena koje se odluce za porod kod kuce, ako ima nekakvih kontraindikacija, zene ne razmisljaju o porodu kod kuce.

inace su porodi kod kuce ovdje vrlo rijetki, na otprilike 100000 djece godisnje, koliko ih se rodi ovdje, mozda ih se od toga 100 rodi kod kuce. ovdje nema cak ni tzv kuca za porode, postojala je jedna ali se zatvorila prije par godina.

----------


## Felix

pa kad imaju stvarno ljudske uvjete u bolnicama  :Wink:  

prebacila sam postove na prirodni pristup t. i p., mislim da je vrijeme za jednu raspravu o porodu kod kuce BEZ PROTIVNIKA PORODA KOD KUCE   :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

> pa prebacila sam postove na prirodni pristup t. i p., mislim da je vrijeme za jednu raspravu o porodu kod kuce BEZ PROTIVNIKA PORODA KOD KUCE


Slazem se! Jel moze i jedna rasprava o elektivnom carskom rezu bez medicinskih indikacija, također BEZ PROTIVNIKA istoga?   :Grin:

----------


## marta

Nema ti takvog podforuma.   :Grin:   :Razz:

----------


## Deaedi

> Nema ti takvog podforuma.


Ne trazim podforum, dovoljna ce biti i tema na Porodima.   :Smile:

----------


## marta

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nema ti takvog podforuma.   
> 
> 
> Ne trazim podforum, dovoljna ce biti i tema na Porodima.


Porodi nisu podforum podrske.   :Razz:

----------


## pomikaki

a hoćemo li imati o čemu raspravljati bez protivnika?  :Grin:

----------


## Felix

uopce ne sumnjam da se ima o cemu pricati  :Smile:  

meni je recimo vrlo zanimljivo sto je majoslava rodila blizance doma, jer uglavnom citam kako se sluzbeno preporucuje 'rizicne' porode ipak prebaciti u bolnicu (govorim o sustavu, ne o nezavisnim primaljama koje nemaju sefove kojima odgovaraju).

----------


## pomikaki

> uopce ne sumnjam da se ima o cemu pricati  
> 
> meni je recimo vrlo zanimljivo sto je majoslava rodila blizance doma, jer uglavnom citam kako se sluzbeno preporucuje 'rizicne' porode ipak prebaciti u bolnicu (govorim o sustavu, ne o nezavisnim primaljama koje nemaju sefove kojima odgovaraju).


ali to je bilo u švedskoj, zar ne (inače majoslava - kapa dolje...)
A mi možemo samo plakati za tim da se to i kod nas uvede. Gdje bih ja nabavila babicu da dođe do mene? Dakle trenutno se dvoumim između poroda na stolčiću, poroda na bolničkom parkiralištu, neasistiranog poroda i čekanja boljih vremena kad će mi babica moći doći doma.

Osnovno moj pitanje je - što bi mogli učiniti da požurimo ta bolja vremena? Ili možemo li išta učiniti?

----------


## majoslava

da pojasnim, podrska za porod kod kuce je minimalna, sto se tice moralne podrske, i ovdje se smatras cudakom ako zelis roditi negdje drugdje nego u bolnici, jer 'sto ako se nesto desi'...

dakle diskusija je otprilike ista kao i u hrvatskoj.

rodila sam prvo dijete kod kuce, i biti prvorotkinja je takodjer kontraindikacija za porod kod kuce, ali se nisam dala omesti.

sto se tice blizanaca, te trudnoce su vodjene i ovdje vrlo konzervativno, 50% carskih rezova, vecina zena na bolovanju od polovice trudnoce (to doduse izgleda vrijedi generalno za sve trudnoce u hrvatskoj).

jedan od detalja kad razmisljas o porodu kod kuce je da bi trebalo otici na razgovor s lijecnikom u najblizem rodiistu, gdje se razgovara o rizicima.
ja sam luda isla na taj razgovor, i komad mi je rekao da vecina zena izgube uzasno puno krvi nakon poroda, i da me moje dvoje djece kod kuce trebaju....

s blizancima nisam u stvari znala da li cu ostati kod kuce sve dok voda nije krenula, tek sam tada osjetila nekakav mir u tijelu, i nazvala moju staru babicu koja mi je sredila babice koje ce doci u posjetu...

ne mislim da se meni treba skidat kapa za bilo sto, hocu reci da ako ti se nesvidja rukovodjenje poroda u bolnici, onda nadjes nacin da to izbjegnes ili ublazis... ostanes dugo doma, npr...
vazno je da napravis onako kako osjecas, a koji puta od buke ne znas sto bi sve dok porod ne krene...

----------


## Fidji

Ja sam Iana rodila kod kuće.
Sad ne stignem pisati, ali to mi je bila jedna od NAJBOLJIH odluka u cijelom životu.

----------


## Ivana B-G

ja bih sad ovo drugo taaaako rado rodila kod kuce i sve vise ozbiljno razmisljam o tome....ali ne smijem to nikome reci, jer bi svi mislili da su mi hormoni isparili mozak. *ah* 
tako da trenutno razmisljam da ostanem kod kuce sto duzeeeee (npr. dok se ne vidi glavica   :Laughing:  ) i onda tek krenuti u bolnicu, ali onda bi sama sebe prekinula u najvaznijem dijelu poroda....jednostavno nisam pametna.

...dajte koji pametni komentar!   :Grin:

----------


## majoslava

> ja bih sad ovo drugo taaaako rado rodila kod kuce i sve vise ozbiljno razmisljam o tome....ali ne smijem to nikome reci, jer bi svi mislili da su mi hormoni isparili mozak. *ah* 
> tako da trenutno razmisljam da ostanem kod kuce sto duzeeeee (npr. dok se ne vidi glavica   ) i onda tek krenuti u bolnicu, ali onda bi sama sebe prekinula u najvaznijem dijelu poroda....jednostavno nisam pametna.
> 
> ...dajte koji pametni komentar!


kad si vec tako daleko dogurala, jedva da ime te sile koja bi to prekinula, tijelo bi izgonila u setnji do automobila, do bolnice bi dijete vec rucalo, he he

----------


## pomikaki

> Ja sam Iana rodila kod kuće.
> Sad ne stignem pisati, ali to mi je bila jedna od NAJBOLJIH odluka u cijelom životu.


asistirano ili neasistirano?
ajd kad stigneš... ja čekam




> kad si vec tako daleko dogurala, jedva da ime te sile koja bi to prekinula, tijelo bi izgonila u setnji do automobila, do bolnice bi dijete vec rucalo, he he


mislim, ovo...   :Laughing:

----------


## argenta

> ja bih sad ovo drugo taaaako rado rodila kod kuce i sve vise ozbiljno razmisljam o tome....ali ne smijem to nikome reci, jer bi svi mislili da su mi hormoni isparili mozak. *ah* 
> tako da trenutno razmisljam da ostanem kod kuce sto duzeeeee (npr. dok se ne vidi glavica   ) i onda tek krenuti u bolnicu, ali onda bi sama sebe prekinula u najvaznijem dijelu poroda....jednostavno nisam pametna.


Ja sam napravila vrlo slično (došla otvorena 9 cm, rodila u niti sat vremena od dolaska), i iz vrlo sličnih razloga. Ali mi je poslije stvarno bilo prokleto žao što se tih sat vremena umjesto užasne gnjavaže prijevoza, pregleda, prijave itd. koji su me čekali u najosjetljivijim trenucima nisam jednostavno zaključala u kupaonicu i vikala svima da se tuširam   :Grin:  

Mislim da je bolje odlučiti se za jednu od dvije opcije: ili stvarno ostati kod kuće (makar i takvim prljavim trikovima) ili otići u bolnicu nešto ranije od samoga kraja, dok si još relativno suvisla.

----------


## anamar

kako ne otići prerano, odnosno prekasno u bolnicu?

----------


## anamar

sad tek kužim da sam OT, na topicu o kućnom porodu uvijek je prerano otići u rodilište...

----------


## marta

:Laughing:

----------


## anchi

> Dakle trenutno se dvoumim između poroda na stolčiću, *poroda na bolničkom parkiralištu*, neasistiranog poroda i čekanja boljih vremena kad će mi babica moći doći doma.


Čitaš mi misli...  :Laughing:  Kod mene je još opcija Graz.

----------


## Ivana B-G

ja bih mogla roditi i u Becu - imam osiguranje i sve.....ali ta papirologija....i tko zna hocu li opet dobit prirodan porod.  :/ 

*argenta*, i ja si mislim....ajoj, sad opet ne znam.

----------


## †vanesax

> ja bih sad ovo drugo taaaako rado rodila kod kuce i sve vise ozbiljno razmisljam o tome....ali ne smijem to nikome reci, jer bi svi mislili da su mi hormoni isparili mozak. *ah* 
> tako da trenutno razmisljam da ostanem kod kuce sto duzeeeee (npr. dok se ne vidi glavica   ) i onda tek krenuti u bolnicu, ali onda bi sama sebe prekinula u najvaznijem dijelu poroda....jednostavno nisam pametna.
> 
> ...dajte koji pametni komentar!


I ja, i ja!

----------


## mikka

> to mi je bila jedna od NAJBOLJIH odluka u cijelom životu.


i meni  :Grin:  

jedino sto mi je druga, a ne treca beba u pitanju.

----------


## mikka

vama koje bi htjele u bolnicu u pogodnom trenutku savjetujem da, dok ste jos suvisle, dodete pred ili okolo bolnice pa tamo provedete jos neko vrijeme u dobrom drustvu--dok ne dodete do point of no return  :Grin:  , i onda pravac radaona.

----------


## argenta

> jedino sto mi je druga, a ne treca beba u pitanju.


Pa neke se opamete brže od nas drugih   :Grin:

----------


## Ivana B-G

recite mi onako iskreno, dali sta se bojale kakvih komplikacija i kako ste se s tim nosile?

----------


## mikka

nisam se bojala jer sam isla radovito na preglede i sve je bilo ok. vec prije sam spominjala obiteljsku anamnezu i da je jedna baka rodila 8 djece po sumama i gorama a druga dvoje kod kuce. 

da je na pregledima postojala i najmanja naznaka da bi nesto moglo poci po zlu, ne bi se nikad mogla odluciti za kucni--barem u ovakvim uvjetima kad se moras snalaziti za babicu od ko-zna-gdje i opceniti nedostatak podrske i logistike.

----------


## Ninči

> uopce ne sumnjam da se ima o cemu pricati  
> 
> meni je recimo vrlo zanimljivo sto je majoslava rodila blizance doma, jer uglavnom citam kako se sluzbeno preporucuje 'rizicne' porode ipak prebaciti u bolnicu (govorim o sustavu, ne o nezavisnim primaljama koje nemaju sefove kojima odgovaraju).


A kod nas je sreća ako se može blizance roditi u bolnici prirodno...da odmah automatski na carski ne pošalju  :Rolling Eyes:  A kakav tek porod kod kuće?! :/ 

Ja osobno, nakon prošlog (ujedno i prvog) poroda, stalno govorim da ću sljedeće roditi kod kuće. Na što se svi oko mene šokiraju   :Rolling Eyes:  
Ali ja ozbiljno razmišljam da pomognem sama sebi i ne okusim više iskustvo umjetnog, vještačkog, medicinskog, kako god, poroda!

----------


## Ivana B-G

taman sam procitala tekst na portalu "industrijski porodaj" (mislim da je tako) i taaako me taknuo, da sam mogla zaplakat. kao da opisuje moj porod i moje osjecaje ....  :Sad:  ....sad opet znam, da je porod kod kuce ono sto bih zbilja voljela.
neasistiran?ako mora biti...ako ne mogu naci babicu, sta drugo preostaje. a nemam novaca da "uvezem jednu iz vana".
procitala sam i onaj tekst o neasistiranom porodu, isto sa portala - nisam znala da je porod kod kuce pravno gledajuci ipak moguc, tj. dozvoljen ako se sutradan nazove pedijatar da potvrdi rodenje djeteta. mislila sam da moras kad tad u bolnicu, ili ne? jel' netko zna trenutno stanje?

----------


## pomikaki

> Ali mi je poslije stvarno bilo prokleto žao što se tih sat vremena umjesto užasne gnjavaže prijevoza, pregleda, prijave itd. koji su me čekali u najosjetljivijim trenucima nisam jednostavno zaključala u kupaonicu i vikala svima da se tuširam


ova ti je dobra... meni bi mm i sveki razvaljivali vrata i zvali hitnu

----------


## Ivana B-G

tako i moj.
bas mi je jucer ostrim glasom rekao da je on odlucno protiv poroda kod kuce bez strucne pomoci. rekao je da mozemo ostat doma do zadnjeg trenutka, ali beba ide "van" u ruke babice u bolnici, pa makar na parkiralistu ili hodniku bolnice.
jadnicak se boji - predpostavljam - krvi i svakakvih drugih tekucina u kuci. jer ako je vec cijeli porod prosao kod kuce u redu, zasto bi sami izgon bio problematican....?!
tako nekako ja razmisljam.

----------


## argenta

> ova ti je dobra... meni bi mm i sveki razvaljivali vrata i zvali hitnu


Nda... Sve je stvar trenutka. Jer ja sam trudove dobila kasno navečer i do ujutro nitko niš' nije znao. Da sam se tada zatvorila (prije nego su ustali u 7 -- a ja rodila oko 8.15) i tvrdila da se brijem, tuširam tralala, možda bi i prošlo   :Grin:   Ovako su me vidjeli da pušem, potrpali u auto i drito bolnica.

Ma, dobro, ne mogu okriviti druge, ja sam i tako slabić koji nije napravio nikakvu logistiku za porod kod kuće nakon što sam shvatila da nemam podršku. Umjesto da poradim na njihovom stavu i uvjerenju, bilo mi je lakše prepustiti se i roditi "kao i sve druge". Danas bih drugačije postupila.

----------


## pomikaki

evo ja sam baš paralelno pročitala klokloinu priču s poroda (u kojoj bi anamar mogla naći odgovor na svoje pitanje   :Grin:  ) i tekst o "industrijskom porodu" (brrrhhh... nije mi skroz jasno ono o rezanju karlice ali pretpostavljam da je i opet bolje da mi ostane nejasno). Baš zgodno za komparaciju.

----------


## majoslava

> recite mi onako iskreno, dali sta se bojale kakvih komplikacija i kako ste se s tim nosile?


ne znam kaj bi ti rekla na ovo....
meni je jasno sto sve moze otic u krivo, ali nisam racunala s time, racunala sam da kad nesto krene u krivo, onda ce se odlucit sto i kako...

situacije gdje se radi o sekundama za zivot i smrt su, po mojem misljenju, rijetke




> jadnicak se boji - predpostavljam - krvi i svakakvih drugih tekucina u kuci


ovo mi je zanimljivo, u stvari, cini mi se da je ovo jedna uobicajena pretpostavka, da porod znaci puno krvi , plodne vode, izmeta i ne znam cega sve ne...

izmet se obicno rijesi sam od sebe, trudovi su u stvari sami po sebi laksativni, i obicno se crijeva isprazne kao normalan reflex kako prord krene (sjetite se menstruacije, koliko od vad je pomalo zatvoreno prije menstruacije, i kad mega dodje, obicno pokrene i crijeva?!)

plodna voda, nema je u neogranicenim kolicinama, mozda koji decilitar uvrh glave, ali klako se rijesi s rucnikom ili nesto

krvi nesto sitno da, ali ako je porod prosao ok, i pusti se da se posteljica odijeli sama od sebe, bude jako malo krvi.

----------


## argenta

Po pitanju ovih izlučevina, čitala sam na nekom od stranjskih sajtova za porode kod kuće kako si je žena pravila neki "birthing pillow" ili tako nešto slično. Uglavnom, ako sam dobro skužila, uzmeš stare plahte i skrojiš veeeliku jastučnicu koju napuniš starim krpama, ručnicima, odjećom isl. isparanom na trake. Mogu se dodavati i stare novine, papiri itd. isto isparani, kao i vata. Na donji dio takvog jastuka može se zihericama prikvačiti neki čvrsti najlon, cerada isl. Nakon poroda, jastuk se baci. Nered minimalan.

Konkretno, ženu su trudovi uhvatili negdje vani, pa joj je muž otrčao do kuće, donio jastuk i sve su obavili pod stablom . Kaže da joj je bio jako koristan   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

pa ako je bila pod stablom, što će joj taj jastuk (ako je u kući još hajde...). Mogla je malo dohraniti biljku. I ne kužim kakav je to bilo ekspresni porod, uhvatilo je, muž samo stigao donijeti jastuk i pljus :shock:  blago njoj   :Grin:  

inače što se tiče krvi i izlučevina, i ja se baš pitam kako bi to bilo, nisam vidjela ali sam čula da je svašta pljuskalo dok sam ja bila na stolu. I muževi koji su prisustvovali porodima obično pričaju da je to strašno nešto.

----------


## Fidji

Ja ne kužim te brzinske porode pod stablom, općenito vani u prirodi.

Za brzi porod ženi treba biti *toplo* i treba se osjećati *sigurno i nepromatrano.* Zato mi je to nepojmljivo.

Što se tiče straha, ja ga nisam uopće osjećala jer:

- rodila sam već dvoje djece, relativno brzo i bez ikakvih komplikacija
- zdrava sam
- trudnoća je bila savršena
- beba je bila okrenuta glavicom
- imala sam veliku želju i sigurnost u sebe + podršku obitelji

Smatram da je rizik stvarno bio minimalan.

----------


## ms. ivy

> Za brzi porod ženi treba biti *toplo* i treba se osjećati *sigurno i nepromatrano.*


ja bih onda doma rodila za 15 min.   :Laughing:  

damn. opet dolazim u iskušenje.   :Laughing:

----------


## Fidji

A što se tiče krvi, plodne vode i izlučevina...
Definitivno treba pripremiti starih plahti, ručnika i najlon za krevet, ali nije to ništa prestrašno.
Ne sviđa mi se ideja onog jastuka jer si onda stalno na tom mokrom i krvavom.

Moj muž je sve *sam* počistio i nije mu bio bed, čak je i posteljicu stavio u frizer.

----------


## pomikaki

posteljicu u frizer???
Za pregled kod doktora? Ili zašto?
Jesi li ti to rodila skroz neasistirano?

----------


## Fidji

> posteljicu u frizer???
> Za pregled kod doktora? Ili zašto?
> Jesi li ti to rodila skroz neasistirano?


Posteljicu smo spremili jer u proljeće želimo kupiti jedno lijepo drvo i posaditi ga zajedno s njom u sjećanje na taj lijepi dan.

Nisam planirala roditi neasistirano, ali primalja je stigla iza izgona djeteta.
Imala sam doulu, muž je bio u drugoj sobi.

----------


## pomikaki

čovječe, ovo sa sađenjem drveta je skroz etno   :Smile:  
ja sam mislila da ste htjeli pokazati posteljicu nekom da provjeri je li cijela izašla.

----------


## kli_kli

Ja u porodima skoro uopste nisam krvarila, a i plodne  vode nije bilo mnogo, narocito prvi put. Muz je oba puta bio prisutan, sve je gledao i on je bas komentarisao kako nigde sve one krvi o kojoj se prica.

----------


## argenta

Ženi je to već bio, čini mi se, 4 porod, bila je u šetnji kad su je uhvatili trudovi i nije stigla do kuće. Valjda se osjećala sigurno, mislim da je morala biti negdje blizu kad je muž stigao otrčati do doma i natrag.

Mislim da je jastuk namijenjen za sam izgon, ne da na njemu stalno ležiš, ali nisam sigurna, morala bih malo prosurfati da opet nađem priču.

----------


## ~Valerijana~

a gdje da nađem primalju koja bi mi došla doma?

----------


## ~Valerijana~

i još da... što ako bi došlo do nekih komplikacija.... i onda ja već rodim dijete...a recimo komadić posteljice ostane u meni a znam da to može dovesti do gadnih poteškoća i ozbiljnih problema.

kako u tom slučaju otići u bolnicu i reći
"ja rodila doma, ali mi ostao komadić posteljice."
mislim da bi me odmah prisilno hospitalizirali i uz to bih još u svim novinama završila ko zadnji kriminalac.

što učiniti u tom slučaju? otići privatnom ginekologu koji me neće osuđivati?...

----------


## Saradadevii

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> posteljicu u frizer???
> Za pregled kod doktora? Ili zašto?
> Jesi li ti to rodila skroz neasistirano?
> 
> 
> Posteljicu smo spremili jer u proljeće želimo kupiti jedno lijepo drvo i posaditi ga zajedno s njom u sjećanje na taj lijepi dan.



samo pripazite da je ne zaboravite tamo u frizeru do proljeca   :Smile:  

Tako smo i mi krenuli, posadit cemo drvo na jesen pa na proljece pa na drugu jesen, pa koje cemo drvo izabrati, pa neko simbolicko, pa mozda ovo , mozda ono, pa opet prodje jesen i proljece...i tako 5 godina i 4 mjeseca
Polozili je u zemlju na allotmentu tek ovaj vikend, nakon mnogih peripetija.

Ali dobra je strana bila ta sto ju je ona mogla lijepo prouciti i razgledati i zadovoljiti svoju znatizelju i interes za posteljice (sto ne bi da smo je odmah ukopali)

Za Ayana nam je trebala samo godina dana.

Sada imamo dvije mlade jabucice na allotmentu.

----------


## Saradadevii

> recite mi onako iskreno, dali sta se bojale kakvih komplikacija i kako ste se s tim nosile?


Sto je porod manje uznemiren, to je manja mogucnost komplikacija.
Ja sam se bojala imati uza sebe nekoga tko se boji.

----------


## pomikaki

> Sto je porod manje uznemiren, to je manja mogucnost komplikacija.
> Ja sam se bojala imati uza sebe nekoga tko se boji.


da, to je meni jedan velik minus za kućni porod, mm bi bio izvan sebe. Najradije bih sve ukućane poslala na Tahiti u takvoj situaciji. Samo ne znam nikod dovoljno pribranog koga bih zvala da mi pravi društvo.

----------


## Zorana

Fidji, mi smo za porod, na savjet babice, pripremili dva-tri paketica onih babylove podloga za presvlacenje. Jako malo toga imas onda za cistiti, voda i krv izadju na podloge, kasnije sve fino zamotas i u smece. 
Inace, moj muz je bio idealan sudionik kucnog poroda. Ni traga panici, strahu....sve fino, polako i smireno. Povremeno je dolazio do mene pitati treba li mi nesto i je li sve ok, pobrinuo se za babicu kad je stigla, kasnije za djecu kad su se pocela buditi, pocistio wc jer je Jelena tamo izasla van itd.

----------


## Fidji

> a gdje da nađem primalju koja bi mi došla doma?


U Hrvatskoj nažalost nikako. Moja je došla iz Graza.

----------


## Fidji

Da, te babylove podlogice su ok. Super su i za posteljicu, kod mene ju je primalja baš na njoj pregledavala.

----------


## ~Valerijana~

> ~Valerijana~ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a gdje da nađem primalju koja bi mi došla doma?
> 
> 
> U Hrvatskoj nažalost nikako. Moja je došla iz Graza.


ne bih mogla možda stupiti u kontakt neki s njom ili tako nešto?... kako si ju ti našla?

ma što se mene tiče rodila bih ja i sama samcata...al opet mislim da primalja može bolje nego ja ustanoviti treba li raditi carski rez ili ne...pa ako baš dođe do toga onda će me muž do bolnice prebaciti nije nam daleko.

ali recimo da dođe do pucanja međice... kome ću se onda obratiti da me zašije jer se ne bih usudila kročiti u bolnicu nakon što bih rodila doma, sigurno bi mi kožu oderali...

i jeli istina da mi je dovoljno naći privatnog pedijatra da pregleda dijete i ostavi mi potvrdu da je sve u redu?...

----------


## majoslava

prvo, kaj se tice posteljice, i da li je citava....
ako i ostane mali komadic posteljice i maternici, to moze prouzrociti malo povecana krvarenja, ali s taj dio uglavnom oljusti sam od sebe, potpomognut dojenjem...

kaj se tice pucanja medjice....
naravno sve zavisi koliko je medjica pukla... sitna pucanja se i ne siju, zarastu sami od sebe
ako je sve vec dobro proslo, sance da si pukla drasticno su minimalne, ali i babice imaju mogucnost sivanja, tako da se i to rijesi
aha, ako si sama rodila...
a da ti muz pomogne, to zakrpat he he?

----------


## ~Valerijana~

> prvo, kaj se tice posteljice, i da li je citava....
> ako i ostane mali komadic posteljice i maternici, to moze prouzrociti malo povecana krvarenja, ali s taj dio uglavnom oljusti sam od sebe, potpomognut dojenjem...
> 
> kaj se tice pucanja medjice....
> naravno sve zavisi koliko je medjica pukla... sitna pucanja se i ne siju, zarastu sami od sebe
> ako je sve vec dobro proslo, sance da si pukla drasticno su minimalne, ali i babice imaju mogucnost sivanja, tako da se i to rijesi
> aha, ako si sama rodila...
> a da ti muz pomogne, to zakrpat he he?


haha. ma ne može muž.
ako babica može šivati...dajem joj svoju pipicu u ruke..što sad...samo da budem pošteđena bolnice.

----------


## VedranaV

> i još da... što ako bi došlo do nekih komplikacija.... i onda ja već rodim dijete...a recimo komadić posteljice ostane u meni a znam da to može dovesti do gadnih poteškoća i ozbiljnih problema.
> 
> kako u tom slučaju otići u bolnicu i reći
> "ja rodila doma, ali mi ostao komadić posteljice."
> mislim da bi me odmah prisilno hospitalizirali i uz to bih još u svim novinama završila ko zadnji kriminalac.
> 
> što učiniti u tom slučaju? otići privatnom ginekologu koji me neće osuđivati?...


Misliš da žene nikad ne izlaze iz bolnice sa zaostalim dijelom posteljice u sebi?

Možeš otići privatno, ja sam išla jer sam dugo krvarila i isto nisam znala je li nešto ostalo ili ne. Moj porod je bio bolnički, aktivno vođen, s povlačenjem posteljice tj. pupkovine, sintocinonom i ergometrinom. Nakon tako vođenog poroda me više strah da nešto može ostati, jer se sve požuruje, nego nakon onog koji nije aktivno vođen.

----------


## Fidji

> Fidji prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ~Valerijana~ prvotno napisa
> ...


O tome molim te isključivo na pp.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Fidji prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pomikaki prvotno napisa
> ...


napokon  :Heart:   :D

----------


## pomikaki

> prvo, kaj se tice posteljice, i da li je citava....
> ako i ostane mali komadic posteljice i maternici, to moze prouzrociti malo povecana krvarenja, ali s taj dio uglavnom oljusti sam od sebe, potpomognut dojenjem...


Jednoj prijateljici se to dogodilo, rodila je u bolnici a kasnije su joj (čak nakon mjesec dana) izlazili komadići maternice, izgleda da nije puno pomogao taj bolnički pregled maternice.

Ja sam iz njene priče zaključila da je veća vjerojatnost da se to dogodi ako je maternica stara, tj. ako je termin poroda dobro premašen (premda treba imati na umu, kako se često spominje, da termin može biti i pogrešno izračunat).

----------


## VedranaV

:D
Posteljica valjda, ne maternica?

----------


## VedranaV

krivi smajlić, htjela sam ovog   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

jao   :Embarassed:  
da, posteljica

----------


## majoslava

evo jucer cujem, jedna poznanica ovdje se sprema za porod kod kuce, i lijecnik joj ne zeli dati potpis da sporazuman s time (a to da bi dobila placenu podrsku babica, koja je oko nekih 18000 x 0,75 kuna).

A razlog sto lijecnik gnjavi je 3. trudnoca koja je bila carski rez, ovo joj je 5. trudnoca, i cetvrta je bio VBAC (carski je bio zbog blizanacke trudnoce koja je rano prekinuta zbog drasticnog twilling-tranfusion sindroma u tjednu 28 ).

Premda prema pravilima ovdje je ok porod kod kuce ako si imala carski, i nakon toga vaginalan porod, ipak postoje lijecnici koji se suprotstavljaju tome...

netko je prokomentirao prije da su uvjeti u bolnicama ovdje dobri.. ja bih rekla prvenstveno da je pracenje trudnoce ovdje vrlo dobro, s babicama, puno se slusa zena, vrlo je nekako nekomplicirano, trudnoca se smatra normalnim dijelom zivota, ali cim ti dodjes u bolnicu, postanes dio tog aparata, i tesko se suprotstaviti...i ovdje ima puno intervencija, dripova, epidurala, mozda malo manje klistira, brijanja i epziotomija.

japp, industrial birth je stvarno clanak vrijedan citanja i razmisljanja...

----------


## Felix

pa moze li otici nekom lijecniku naklonjenijem porodu kod kuce? radi se o nemalom iznosu novca.

----------


## pomikaki

nakon priče s poroda od ronin, mene bi ipak bilo strah roditi doma nakon carskog...?

----------


## mamma Juanita

ronin, koja je imala prije toga jedan carski rez i jedan VBAC pod dripom (dakle rizik je time bio još pojačan), ni ne bi bila kandidatkinja za porod kod kuće.
samo njena priča više govori o tome koliko je važno u takvim slučajevima imati konstantno iskusnu babicu uza se, što je na žalost u bolnici često teško dobiti.

----------


## thalia

pitam ja nešto, što je s onim "padaju otkucaji srca djeteta" što se često čuje?

i sa zapetljanom pupčanom vrpcom oko vrata? meni je S. imao dvaput zapetljanu pa još zavezanu u čvor. dobro da mašnicu nije napravio, sunce mamino   :Grin:  , šta u tom slučaju?

----------


## majoslava

kaj se tice vrpce oko vrata...

mislim da sam nekom prilikom procitala da je vrpca oko vrata dosta cesta pojava, ako nije bilo nesto kao 30% djece imaju vrpcu oko vrata. 
iznimno je rijedak slucaj da je to prepreka, npr da je vrpca extremno kratka pa se dijete ne spusta ili ne izlazi... 
u svakom slucaju, babica inace prilikom poroda, kad glava izadje, popipa rukom, ima li vrpce, ako ima, obicno se lako prevuce preko glave, a ako bas ne ide, moze se odrezati odmah tada.

kaj se tice padanja otkucaja srca...
normalno je da se otkucaji srca mijenjaju tokom poroda, i da padnu za vrijeme truda, pa se vrate tokom pauza...ali, koliko puta covjek ne cuje, otkucaji srca pali, dijete mora brzo van, vakum, rezi, skaci, i nema vecih problema kod djeteta kad je izaslo van... 
naravno da permanentno padanje otkucaja moze znaciti da djetetu je lose, ali nekako mislim da se to rjesava u hodu, treba raspraviti s babicom sto i kako.

kaj se tice carski/vbac/porod kod kuce...
moja poznanica ce potraziti drugog lijecnika za procjenu. kod nje se radi dakle o carski/vbac/ev porod kod kuce
kao sto kazem, ako si imao carski pa vbac, ovdje se smatra da je ok roditi kod kuce nakon toga, ako to zelis
na zalost nisam upoznata tocno sto se to desilo ronin, ali zakljucujem vjerojatno nekakva strava, puknula maternica i tko zna kako su majka i dijete... i naravno, kad tako nesto cujes, tko lud ne bi ostao u toplom okrilju bolnice i lijecnika... ali kad ja citam price s poroda, bolnickih, i vaginalnih i onih zavrsenih carskim rezom, ja pozelim nikad ne roditi.. to je toliko cudnih i neobjasnjivih odluka, toliko stresa za zenu, da mi obicno zlo dodje.

----------


## Fidji

Ja bih rekla da otkucaji djeteta najčešće padaju zbog ležećeg položaja, apsolutno užasnog za porod jer težina djeteta i maternice pritišću donju šuplju venu i otežavaju cirkulaciju. Zatim su tu i jako dugi porodi pod dripom...dvije stvari kojih nema u kućnom porodu.

A što se tiče pupčane vrpce, mislim da se tu problem malo preuveličava. I moja Ema se rodila s pupkovinom oko vrata, zdrava i velika beba.

A vidjela sam na internetu sliku pupkovine s čvorovima na sebi, a opet je sve bilo ok. Zanimljiva mi je teorija da se pupkovine sve više petljaju jer mi živimo sjedilačkim načinom života, najčešće udobno zavaljene u mekane fotelje i to je položaj koji bebi omogučuje da se stalno vrti.

----------


## Felix

cesto se moze i uciniti da otkucaju padaju i/ili slabe, a zapravo je sve u redu, iz razloga sto dijete izlazi iz maternice (tj. radja se), a ctg ostaje na mjestu.

----------


## anchie76

> cesto se moze i uciniti da otkucaju padaju i/ili slabe, a zapravo je sve u redu, iz razloga sto dijete izlazi iz maternice (tj. radja se), a ctg ostaje na mjestu.


ovo je stvarno fascinantno.. nikad mi ne bi palo na pamet.  A tak ima smisla...

----------


## pomikaki

> kaj se tice vrpce oko vrata...
> na zalost nisam upoznata tocno sto se to desilo ronin, ali zakljucujem vjerojatno nekakva strava, puknula maternica i tko zna kako su majka i dijete... i naravno, kad tako nesto cujes, tko lud ne bi ostao u toplom okrilju bolnice i lijecnika... ali kad ja citam price s poroda, bolnickih, i vaginalnih i onih zavrsenih carskim rezom, ja pozelim nikad ne roditi.. to je toliko cudnih i neobjasnjivih odluka, toliko stresa za zenu, da mi obicno zlo dodje.


ronin je imala carski, pa VBAC u bolnici, kako kažu cure pod dripom, i još jedan porod pri kojem je pukla maternica, spašena je i ona i beba, hitnim carskim koliko se sjećam. Kao sreća što je bila u bolnici, a s druge strane u trenutku kad se to dogodilo nije bilo nikog od osoblja kraj nje! Srećom je uskoro naišla sestra i vidjela da nešto nije u redu na CTG-u.

Inače se slažem s tvojim zadnjim rečenicama.

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Da me nije strah toga da se nešto desi s bebom (pupčana vrpca, otkucaji padaju...) rodila bih kod kuće bez dileme...do bolnice imam 5 min, a MM je medicinske struke, našla bi i babicu ako treba, ali previše se bojim za bebu  :Sad:

----------


## Fidji

Ja razmišljam drugačije. Meni je u odluci da rodim doma beba bila na prvom mjestu.
Željela sam da se rodi mirno i nježno, da joj ne režu odmah pupkovinu, da je odmah ne zaslijepe i uplaše, da je odmah nehumano ne okupaju po mlazom vode iz pipe, da je zatim ne odnesu na par sati od mene...

----------


## majoslava

hm, ja nekak razmisljam, dok je meni dobro, dobro je i bebi...
nekako mi je tesko razluciti u vezi poroda majku-bebu-proces poroda, sve je to jedan proces i zavisan jedan od drugoga...

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

> Ja razmišljam drugačije. Meni je u odluci da rodim doma beba bila na prvom mjestu.
> Željela sam da se rodi mirno i nježno, da joj ne režu odmah pupkovinu, da je odmah ne zaslijepe i uplaše, da je odmah nehumano ne okupaju po mlazom vode iz pipe, da je zatim ne odnesu na par sati od mene...


E vidiš, budući da sve to dobivam u Varaždinu, ako je je u redu tokom poroda, onda sam ipak u plusu...nema reflektora, beba je odmah na mojim prsima, čeka se na rezanje pupčane vrpce, ne kupaju ju dok ne dođe u sobu i najbitnije, ne odvaja se od mene  :Smile:

----------


## thalia

mene bi moja čitava familija sludila od brige i onda bih ja čitavo vrijeme mislila "Bože, što ako se nešto dogodi bebi".
u tome je razlika između mene i vas hrabrica koje ste jače i znale ste da neće biti ništa bebi jer ste to *znale*

meni bi idealna bila kuća za porode, ali mi se čini tako daleko do Graza. možda da mantram da neku u Bistrici otvore kad zatrudnim   :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

Ja mislim da bi se postigao taj nivo "nirvane" u glavi, da je bitno procitati puno literature koja osnazuje i ukazuje na stvari koje su vazne kod poroda kod kuce.

Nas nitko nije ucio da treba vjerovati vlastitom tijelu, nitko nas nikad nije ucio o samom procesu radjanja i zasto su stvari takve kakve jesu.  Sve ove godine samo slusamo kako trebamo pomoc, kako se stvari cesto zakompliciraju, kako je bitno da si bas zbog toga u bolnici, kako je bitno da je doktor tamo da ti spasi zivu glavu dok radjas jer je toliko i toliko zena umrlo itd.  Koliko zena oko vas vam je nesto lijepo ispricalo o svom porodou?  Meni nitko nista - samo red patnje, red straha.. pa ti idi rodi i vjeruj da je to normalno.

Pa nije ni cudo da se zene u takvim uvjetima (nasem drustvu) boje roditi doma.  Nitko ne vjeruje da je porod fizioloski proces koji bi se desio nevezano za silnu tehnologiju koja nam se prezentira kao nuzna i sve ostalo sto ide s tim.

----------


## thalia

> .
> 
> Nas nitko nije ucio da treba vjerovati vlastitom tijelu, nitko nas nikad nije ucio o samom procesu radjanja i zasto su stvari takve kakve jesu.  Sve ove godine samo slusamo kako trebamo pomoc, kako se stvari cesto zakompliciraju, kako je bitno da si bas zbog toga u bolnici, kako je bitno da je doktor tamo da ti spasi zivu glavu dok radjas jer je toliko i toliko zena umrlo itd.  Koliko zena oko vas vam je nesto lijepo ispricalo o svom porodou?  Meni nitko nista - samo red patnje, red straha.. pa ti idi rodi i vjeruj da je to normalno.


evo, ovime si opisala mene.
S. je "prenesen" tjedan dana, iako je po uzv i po micanju bebe rođen točno na termin, a i po mom sjećanju kad mi je bila O te sam ja odlučila da neću ići na amnioskopije i razna kasapljenja i mirno sam čekala prva tri dana.

nakon tri dana je nazvala moja mama, plačući, da neka odem jer šta ako se bebi nešto dogodi. a ja sam brojala pokrete i čekala da krene porod.
i onda sam se ja ustrašila i pomislila "tko sam ja da bebu dovodim u opasnost zbog svoje neugode" i odjurila navečer u polikliniku.
nakon odurnog kasapljenja i neugodnog pregleda sam opet odlučila da više ne idem.
pogađate, telefon zvoni dva dana kasnije. sad je već i muž u laganoj panici, ali on je ipak držao moju stranu.
da bi bila stvar gora, zove i moja ginekologica koja u nevjerici pita zašto me otvorenu jedan cm nisu ostavili u rodilištu i dali mi drip  :? 
pa zove moju mamu, jer se poznaju dugi niz godina.
i tako ukrug.

enivejz, zamislite šta bi mi napravili da rađam doma! a uz to, još bi me strašno prestrašili i ne znam kako bi to sve završilo.
a meni je san roditi doma (dobro, prvo zatrudniti i te tehnikalije  :Aparatic:  ), a onda roditi doma ili u kući za porode. moram priznati da se rodilišta užasavam i kad pomislim na drugu trudnoću, sjetim se samo rodilišta i onih stalnih pretraga i kasapljenja i prisjedne mi...

inače, baš sam se sjetila, znam četiri žene koje su rekle da ne žele više imati djece zbog lošeg iskustva s poroda. ono, ne pada im na pamet. šta nije to tužno? ili možda za tužbu? naravno, u nekom paralelnom svemiru, ne u banani od države.

----------


## marta

> Ja mislim da bi se postigao taj nivo "nirvane" u glavi, da je bitno procitati puno literature koja osnazuje i ukazuje na stvari koje su vazne kod poroda kod kuce.


Literatura tu nije presudna, ona razbija nedoumice i mitove, ali osnazenje zapravo ne dolazi iz tog izvora.

----------


## majoslava

hm, interesantno mi je za cuti da se radi test plodne vode ako preneses, i to je samo posebi rizik za infekciju koja moze naskoditi djetetu...
a koliko zena ne prenese...

----------


## anchie76

Ma slazem se marta.. al u nasem drustvu gdje se nerjetko desava da nemas nikog oko sebe tko slicno razmislja (ok sve vise nas je barem virtualnih  :Grin:  ), od nekud moras krenuti.  Negdje skupiti argumente da se mozes lakse boriti za svoje pravo.

----------


## thalia

> Ma slazem se marta.. al u nasem drustvu gdje se nerjetko desava da nemas nikog oko sebe tko slicno razmislja (ok sve vise nas je barem virtualnih  ), od nekud moras krenuti.  Negdje skupiti argumente da se mozes lakse boriti za svoje pravo.


točno tako, ako kažeš: piše u toj i toj knjizi (dakle, netko ju je izdao i prodaje se, onda u našem kutku svijeta ima težinu) da se može to i to i da to ide ovako i onako, onda možeš ušutkati ekipu, ali najvažnije je da ti znaš da će sve biti u redu.
a ja to još uvijek ne znam. dobro, teoretski, kažem.

----------


## VedranaV

Kad dođeš do toga da vjeruješ u sebe, i da si ti glavna i odgovorna, argumenti iz knjiga prestanu biti najvažniji od svega. A njih ionako bilo tko od ginekologa može osporiti ako se malo potrudi. I gdje je onda žena koja istovremeno očekuje pomoć od njega/nje?

----------


## anchie76

Kuzim sto hoces reci Vedrana.  No od nekud moramo krenuti da bi vratili vjeru u svoje tijelo.




> I gdje je onda žena koja istovremeno očekuje pomoć od njega/nje?


De mi pojasni ovo, nisam skuzila   :Embarassed:

----------


## VedranaV

Da, slažem se.

Ne znam kako bih jednostavno objasnila. Protuargumente na bilo što ti može dati mama, sestra, suprug, susjeda, med. sestra, ginekolog. Ako ti krećeš s time da ćeš ih uvjeriti u nešto argumentima, ako ti njihovo odobrenje ili slaganje treba za neku tvoju odluku, onda si opet nigdje kad se to ne dogodi, kad ti daju protuargument s kojim ti ne znaš što bi.

----------


## majoslava

moram priznati da ja nisam htjela uopce slusati argumentaciju okoline oko mojih odluka za porod od kuce. moj muz se nije slagao s mojom odlukom, ali mislim da je rezonirao, ona radja, njezino tijelo...

sve sto se u zivotu radi, postoji rizik.'kas se sjedens u auto, kako to da se susjedi/prijatelj/rodbina ne sjete rec 'jesi luda, znas kaj se sve moze desit, svake godine pogine 1500 ljudi od prometa, od toga ih se mozda 30 puta toliko ozlijedi, neki strasno ozbiljno'

ili kad netko je s autom a pije, koliko mu ljudi kaze 'jesi ti lud blah blah'

e a sad dodje zena i ne zeli da je izmesare u bolnici, onda se svi nadju pametovat...

ne znam ni sto sam htjela reci... mozda da se moramo naviknuti da je medicina fantasticna stvar ako se upotrebljava pametno.. ali samo zato sto su lijecnici zavrsili skolu ne znaci da znaju sve i uvijek dobro i najbolje.. pogledaj koliko ima ljudi u drugim strukama, neki znaju svoj posao bolje neki losije, ponekad nadjes laika koji ipak se snadje u tudjoj struci dovoljno dobro... u medicini se puno experimentira, i treba shvatiti da ne postoji apsolutna istina, puno stvari tu nije exaktno...
svaki covjek mora preuzeti odgovornost za svoj zivot za sebe, pa tako i kad se radi o radjanju...

----------


## Felix

strah od poroda, koje je jedan od glavnih pokretaca i nas samih i okoline, izlazi iz emocija.
citanjem i literaturom mozes osnaziti razum, ali na emocije moras djelovati na jednom drugom nivou.
racionalnim argumentima ne mozes uvjeriti okolinu ni u sto; jer to sto oni misle o porodu nije izazvano racionalnim, nego emotivnim.
mislim da se ovo sto vedrana govori odnosi na to da, dok god ti je netko drugi autoritet po pitanju odluka u vlastitom zivotu, nemas onu pravu samosvijest i samoodgovornost  koje ti daju unutarnji mir.

----------


## seni

felix, x.

----------


## anchie76

Slazem se u potpunosti.  Moja razmisljanja idu u smjeru "kako se osnaziti" za tako nesto..  Na koji nacin to izvesti?

----------


## thalia

stvar je u tome što postoje zemlje u kojima je dopušten porod kod kuće. i normalan je. dogovoriš se s babicom, instaliraju ti kadu u dnevnom boravku, dođe/ne dođe proširena familija s kolačima, ti rodiš, svima normalno.
ovo je primjer iz Kanade za koji znam.

a onda imaš Hrvatsku, gdje su liječnici bogovi, a bolnice liječe sve, od žuljeva do operacija srca.
ja ne kažem da je medicina loša, da ne valja, da liječnici nisu dobri, samo smatram da ako je u nekoj drugoj zemlji dopušten porod kod kuće i žene normalno rađaju, zašto kod nas nije? jesmo mi neka ugrožena vrsta? ja se i dalje ne bih usudila roditi kod kuće, barem ne iz ove perspektive, jer kod nas ne postoji ta mogućnost, no kad bi postojala, bilo bi mi mnogo lakše odlučiti se na to jer bih u podsvijesti prepunoj straha od autoriteta i nepovjerenja prema sebi znala da ja to *smijem*, a ako smijem, onda i mogu.

----------


## majoslava

proces spoznaje da si ti odgovoran za svoj zivot i da si ti sam pokretac i ostvarilac tvoje dobrobiti se dobiva odgojem, ja mislim.
osvijestenje nacije je strasno bitno, ali za to trebaju postojati pozitivne snage u aparatu drzave koje ce to podupirati.

do tada, radis na sebi, i svojoj djeci ..

----------


## marta

majostalava, nisi to mogla bolje izreci!

----------


## thalia

što je s nama koje smo zakinute za taj odgoj? ja znam da ga hoću primijeniti na svoje dijete/djecu, ali kako kad ga nisam sama dobila?

kužite? jesam ja izgubljen slučaj već sada ili još ima nade?   :Grin:

----------


## majoslava

spasena si, jer imas ovaj podforum

de de dodji da te malo preodgojimo he he

----------


## thalia

evo me, sjedim i čekam  8)   :Grin:

----------


## marta

Preodgoji se.

----------


## majoslava

da zacinim malo sa svojim traumama iz djetinjstva, kao da je mene ko odgajao nekako bolje.
s vremenom covjek poraste i sazrije, pa postane i sigurniji u sebe

----------


## kailash

> proces spoznaje da si ti odgovoran za svoj zivot i da si ti sam pokretac i ostvarilac tvoje dobrobiti se dobiva odgojem, ja mislim.
> osvijestenje nacije je strasno bitno, ali za to trebaju postojati pozitivne snage u aparatu drzave koje ce to podupirati.
> 
> do tada, radis na sebi, i svojoj djeci ..


u idealnom slučaju da...

ali definitivno je nužno preuzeti svoj život u svoje ruke, inače je teško vjerovati prirodi i prepustiti se prirodi..inače sve ostaje samo teorija.

btw ne znam nikoga tko je imao tu sreću da dobije takvo što odgojem. uglavnom je to dobiveno preodgajanjem sebe..

----------


## Kanga

Evo i mog iskustva. I prije nego sam rodila prvo dijete i prosla nemilosrdnu torturu bolnickog poroda, privlacila me ideja da rodim kod kuce – ne zbog toga da izbjegnem strahote za koje ni u najgorem snu nisam ocekivala da ce me spopasti u rodilistu, nego zbog toga jer sam duboko u sebi osjecala da je porod nesto sto se tice prvenstveno mene i mog djeteta, i da je intima naseg zajednickog doma najbolje mjesto za to. Nisam se prije toga puno bavila temama poroda, ni literaturno ni kroz price (to je, kao i majcinstvo, bilo prilicno izvan sfera mojih tadasnjih interesa). Imala sam znanje o tome da je moja baka (s kojom sam provela veci dio ranog djetinjstva) rodila svu svoju djecu (njih 6) kod kuce, sama. I znala sam takoder nesto osnovno o fizilogiji poroda (s bioloskog stanovista). To je bilo u principu sve sto sam znala. Provlacila se, doduse, u nasoj obitelji i jedna prica s omotanom vrpcom oko vrata bebe (slucaj je zavrsio sretnim carskim porodom), ali ona nekako nije ostavila neki jaki dojam na mene (ne mogu do kraja objasniti zasto). Tek sam se kasnije zainteresirala za prirodni porod kao literaturnu temu. Ne znam kako je s vama, ali meni je nakon svakog citanja jako trebao jedan mentalni odmak od procitanog, koji bi mi dao potrebni prostor za obnoviti kontakt sa samom sobom, sa „snagom“ u sebi (joj, tesko mi je o tome govoriti, a da sama sebi ne zvucim napuhujuce i pateticno, ali imam povjerenja da ce citateljstvo ovdje dobronamjerno interpretirati moju nespretnost u izrazavanju). Ukratko, zeljela bih reci da se meni cini da je literatura tu dobar pomagac, inicijator procesa, ali da je glavnina posla, kao i u porodu, opet - na nama samima.

----------


## argenta

> što je s nama koje smo zakinute za taj odgoj? ja znam da ga hoću primijeniti na svoje dijete/djecu, ali kako kad ga nisam sama dobila?
> 
> kužite? jesam ja izgubljen slučaj već sada ili još ima nade?


Po tome bih i ja bila izgubljeni slučaj   :Grin:   Moja mama ne da nije rodila kod kuće nego je strastveni protivnik istoga, kao i moja baka (bivša med. sestra koja inače ne vjeruje doktorima, ali porod je, kao, nešto drugo).

A ipak sam tu, i nadam se.

Mislim da je želja i odluka za porod kod kuće nešto na što ne možeš utjecati, to ili osjetiš ili ne. Ja otkad znam za sebe želim roditi kod kuće, samo što sam bila kukavica da se sama suprotstavljam sistemu. I zato su mi od neprocjenjive važnosti Rodin forum, i knjige o prirodnim porodima, i internet stranice koje o tome govore.

Vjeru ili imaš ili nemaš, ali na uvjerenju treba poraditi.

----------


## Kanga

> Ja otkad znam za sebe želim roditi kod kuće, samo što sam bila kukavica da se sama suprotstavljam sistemu.


ovo mogu potpisati

----------


## majoslava

> Mislim da je želja i odluka za porod kod kuće nešto na što ne možeš utjecati, to ili osjetiš ili ne. Ja otkad znam za sebe želim roditi kod kuće, samo što sam bila kukavica da se sama suprotstavljam sistemu.


S ovime se slazem, mene je to pocelo kopkati cim sam skuzila da sam trudna...

a druga izjava, u meni se pak javlja prkos da se suprotstavim sistemu, i to me goni unaprijed...

----------


## argenta

> a druga izjava, u meni se pak javlja prkos da se suprotstavim sistemu, i to me goni unaprijed...


Ali tvoj sistem pruža mogućnosti, ma kako jadne, za porod kod kuće. A ovaj naš ovdje   :No:

----------


## Kanga

skidam kapu curama koje su u  HR provele u praksu svoju zelju da rode doma, ja sam tada bila zakljucila da je za zdravlje moga duha bolje da se ne konfrotiram sa 100% svoje okoline, danas razmisljam malo drugacije, ali sve je to ok...

----------


## anchie76

> Ja otkad znam za sebe želim roditi kod kuće, samo što sam bila kukavica da se sama suprotstavljam sistemu.


Ja nisam imala takve misli.  Cak suprotno, tjekom trudnoce sam mislila da se ja najsigurnije osjecam u bolnici   :Grin:  

I to sam ja mislila sve do onog trena kad su me trudovi sarafili i kad je trebalo krenuti u bolnicu, a moj svaki dio tijela je u tom trenu vikao "ajme sto bi ja ostala doma"  :/   Tek tada sam spoznala koliko mi je neprirodno bilo ici u bolnicu.

----------


## sundrops

Ono sto primjecujem  i usporedjujem sa sobom jest da mnoge od nas imaju/ili su imale strah od odredjenih komplikacija pri porodu  te su se radi sigurnosti i dobrobiti djeteta odlucile za odlazak u bolnicu i takav oblik porodjaja..uza sve to nadgledanje,uplitanje i minimum privatnosti,ipak logicki um zakljucuje kako ce se drugi bolje pobrinuti za njih no sto bi mi to same mogle.
Uzevsi pak sve one ociglednosti u obzir-kako su trudnoca i porod prirodan proces(tu se medicina ipak nije uspjela umijesati jer oni mogu nadzirati i pratiti ali ne mogu uciniti da fetusu se pocnu oblikovati ruke i noge,da mu se pravilno razviju unutarnji organi…),kako je to samo cudo na djelu,uzeli su onda vlast nad onime u sto se mogu uplitati-u porod.I tu onda nastupa ta upletenost medicine u nase zivote,to pokoravanje lijecnicima jer to je odvajkada vec dio kolektivnog nesvjesnog,to prepustanje drugima i dizanje ruku od sebe i svoje snage,svoje moci.Koliko se majke tresu nad trudnocom pitajuci se razvija li se dijete normalno?Maleni broj u usporedbi sa time koliko se brinemo i strahujemo od poroda( a to sve zato jer smo se itekako udaljile od svoje moci i snage koju kao zene imamo).
Vjerujuci u ono Vrhovno,uvijek si mislim kako ce On koji mi je podario tu dusu i spustio mi je u krilo se pobrinuti da joj nista niti ni nedostaje te da ce i sam porod biti u tom duhu,ako dopustim prirodi da ucini ono za sto sam kao zena stvorena i sposobna.

ajmo malo poci u sumu i gledati kako npr. kestenje raste i samo se,kada je vrijeme,spusti na tlo i otvori  te zreli kestenovi provire van(ili pak sa stabala padaju na tlo)...pa zasto su nam sva ta rodjenja prirode tako normalna i ocekujuca a svi panicarimo i trazimo ne znam kakvu pomoc kada nase dijete "dozori" i spremno je uci u ovaj svijet..

sjecam se kako sam sa ocem u hladna maglovita jutra u gumenim cizmama hodala kroz sumu,trazeci kestenove i u onoj tisini,kada su ptice vec utihnule sa svojim jutarnjim pjevom(koji pocne oko pola 5 ujutro),samo se mogao cuti zvuk vlastita daha i udaljeno *tup*,*tup*..kako kestenje pada sa stabala na zemlju..i opet tisina...
i to je ono sto dosta majki spominje u svojim pricama sa kucnih poroda,dijete je rodjeno,ujutro je lezalo ovdje tu kraj vas,sve je bilo normalno,isto kao i prije ali ono sto se ne spominje a na sto mi srce zatreperi je da ta zena,probudivsi se jutrom kraj svog rodjenog djeteta vise nikada nece biti ona koja je bila prije vec je to sada,(nisam pateticna kada ovo pisem  :Smile: ),bozica koja kroci,jer sumnjam da nakon takvog iskustva ima ista sto ta zena ne bi mogla,sto bi ta zena  rekla da njoj nije moguce ostvariti!

zato zahvaljujem i na tom kestenju koje oljustene djetetu stavljam u ruke i na svim majkama koje izaberu svoj dom za utociste duz porodjaja..

----------


## Saradadevii

meni je jako privlacna metafora sa zrelim plodom koji pada sa stabla kada je spreman.
Ako se ubere prije nego sto je spreman, nije dobro.
Ali za nista ne raditi i samo cekati (i biti neuznemiren), potrebno je jako puno toga.

----------


## kailash

*sundrops* tako si to lijepo napisala...

----------


## Poslid

> Ono sto primjecujem  i usporedjujem sa sobom jest da mnoge od nas imaju/ili su imale strah od odredjenih komplikacija pri porodu  te su se radi sigurnosti i dobrobiti djeteta odlucile za odlazak u bolnicu i takav oblik porodjaja..


Strah je vražji partner. Da ne pričamo što strah radi u porodu (adrenalin).

A naše nam mame, tete, strine, ujne, pa i sestre groznim pričama o svojim medikaliziranim i nehumanim porodima taj strah usađuju od malih nogu.  :Sad:

----------


## argenta

> A naše nam mame, tete, strine, ujne, pa i sestre *groznim pričama o svojim medikaliziranim i nehumanim porodima* taj strah usađuju od malih nogu.


Pa da, ovo je i mene dokrajčilo   :Wink:  

Mene i seku je čuvala baka koja nam je usadila veliko nepovjerenje prema liječnicima koje je razvila nakon niza godina rada u zdravstvu. Jedino kad je bio u pitanju porod, onda im je slijepo vjerovala, unatoč svojim nelijepim iskustvima. Tako je i moja mama završila u bolnici s prilično strašnim pričama koje su se prenosile dalje, ali samo kao potvrda da bi izvan bolnice bilo još i gore.

Čudo jedno što nam u dobu brzog prijenosa informacija radi usmena predaja   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Poslid

Meni je to bilo užasno. Uvijek sam slušala te grozne priče i nije mi ni na kraj pameti bilo da porod ne mora biti takav.
Dovelo je do toga da sam se ja panično bojala poroda i dugo bila zagovornica epiduralne  :Embarassed:  

A u razgovoru s okolinom vidim da takva mišljenja još uvijek prevladavaju (nažalost, Čakovečko rodilište već jako dugo doprinosi tim pričama). Kad počnem nekoj mladoj trudnoj kolegici pričati o prirodnom porodu gleda me kao da sam s Marsa pala... i odmahuje rukom  :Sad:

----------


## anchie76

Pa koje je pitanje koje trudnice pri kraju trudnoce NAJCESCE cuju od okoline?  "jel te strah?"

I ak te nije bio strah, nakon tog pitanje ce te biti htio ne htio   :Grin:

----------


## majoslava

pa ima li one koja se ne pokoleba, s obzirom na strasnu karmu koja prati porod?

----------


## Saradadevii

Ima i dobre, samo se o njoj ne prica tako cesto.
Kada je porod lak, nema potreba za pricanjem, kao i kada nemas problema s disanjem, ne pricas o disanju. 
Kada se razvije bronhitis i upala pluca, onda se iprica.

Za ne pokolebati se, dobro je ne slusati lose, okruziti se pozitivnim i rjesavati se straha (opcenito).

----------


## Kanga

strah nije nuzno losa stvar, ja zapravo mislim da i on ima svoju prirodnu ulogu u brizi za dobrobit poroda. problem je samo sto se ta njegova uloga potpuno izgubila pre-pre-pretjeranom zloupotrebom.

----------


## Poslid

> Ima i dobre, samo se o njoj ne prica tako cesto.
> Kada je porod lak, nema potreba za pricanjem, kao i kada nemas problema s disanjem, ne pricas o disanju. 
> Kada se razvije bronhitis i upala pluca, onda se iprica.


good point!

Ali mi svi jaaaako volimo prekrasne priče poput tvojih  :Kiss:

----------


## Poslid

Htjela sam reći da baš te DOBRE PRIČE na ovom forumu mijenjaju pogled na porod u mnogim glavama... pa su tako promijenile i u mojoj.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> strah nije nuzno losa stvar, ja zapravo mislim da i on ima svoju prirodnu ulogu u brizi za dobrobit poroda. problem je samo sto se ta njegova uloga potpuno izgubila pre-pre-pretjeranom zloupotrebom.


ima strah svoju pozitivnu ulogu u porodu. 
ali ne od poroda kao takvog, nego od svih/svega što ga može omesti ili ugroziti.
paralela- i životinji koja se u porodu osjeti ugrožena od predatora skoči adrenalin
 i krv odlazi u ekstremitete umjesto u maternicu, porod se zaustavlja, a životinja trči i spašava goli život.
kad se osjeti ponovno sigurnom-porod se nastavlja.
sve ima svoje zašto i zato..

----------


## mikka

ja se trudim u svom malome svijetu promijeniti percepciju poroda kao strasnog cina koji je pun boli, patnje, straha i kojecega. pocela sam s time da ponavljam kao guska da je porod jedan predivan osnazujuci dogadaj. to govorim svakoj trudnici koja me pita kako je to roditi. 

pretpostavljam da ce jednom i moja djeca govoriti o tome kako je porod divan dogadaj i za zenu i okolinu (ako je ima  :Grin:  ). nadam se i da ce se ta predaja prenositi sve vise, i da ce se skinuti ta "ljaga" s poroda kao takvog.

----------


## Kanga

*mamma Ju*, upravo to - ucinci akutnog straha koje si ti pojasnila na primjeru zivotinja jednako funkcioniraju i kod zenke homo sapiensa, i oni u slucaju stvarne potrebe imaju pozitivnu ulogu u procesu radanja. Na zalost, bezpotrebno aktivirani gube svoj smisao i postaju stetni. Dodatni problem je kronicni umjetni strah cije se negativne posljedice odrazavaju na vise psiholoskoj razini: u uvjetima zasicenja strahom zamagljuje nam se intuicija i otupljuju senzori za fine podrazaje koji vode zenu kroz porod, bilo na svjesnoj, bilo na nesvjesnoj razini... 

*Mikka*, to i ja radim kad god mi se pruzi prilika, samo sto lako izgubim volju ako skuzim da sugovrnik ne rezonira s tim (zato pretjeram s “ojacavanjem” u svojoj maloj obitelji -  pa mi i sin zeli roditi   :Laughing:  )

----------


## majoslava

kad mislim na strah tokom mojih trudnoca, najvise se odnosilo na muku oko bolnicke atmosfere, nedostatak privatnosti, muku da tokom poroda se moras premijestati i putovati, na zelju za kontroliranjem poroda od strane medicine...

nikad nisam mislila da bi porod sam po sebi predstavljao muku, nekako mi je tesko bilo misliti na to ce biti bolno, u smislu, ah to se meni ne moze desiti... nekako nisam se uopce htjela staviti u poziciju da razmisljam kako ce biti radjati...

----------


## sundrops

> *Mikka*, to i ja radim kad god mi se pruzi prilika, samo sto lako izgubim volju ako skuzim da sugovrnik ne rezonira s tim (zato pretjeram s “ojacavanjem” u svojoj maloj obitelji -  pa mi i sin zeli roditi   )


ovo je Kanga jako zgodno za procitati..lijepo  :Smile:

----------


## sundrops

> nikad nisam mislila da bi porod sam po sebi predstavljao muku, nekako mi je tesko bilo misliti na to ce biti bolno, u smislu, ah to se meni ne moze desiti... nekako nisam se uopce htjela staviti u poziciju da razmisljam kako ce biti radjati...


ako shvatih,u biti se ne opterecujes porodom samim vec pustas da ide onako kako ide,tj. go with the flow..to sam si i sama osvijestila jer bilo bi smijesno i bolno u biti(poradi razocaranosti ako ne ide onako kako smo si zamislile)porod u neke okvire ocekivanja stavljati vec sa mirom i povjerenjem se prepustiti i dozvoliti da se desi ono sto se treba desiti..naravno,to ne znaci dici ruke od svega na sto mozemo utjecati i poboljsati vec pripremati se ali u konacnici sva svoja ocekivanja,nadanja i planove staviti u ruke Vrhovnog i vjerovati da ce ono sto bude biti u skladu sa najvisim dobrom za nas..nadam se da sam uhvatila bit tvojih misli.jesam li?  :Smile:

----------


## sundrops

ja,primjerice,nakon iskustva koje sam imala s carskim zelim sa novim rodjenjem djeteta proci kroz prirodni,vaginalni porod;ako mi bude dano(ne od neke institucije  :Smile:   vec iz duhovne dimenzije),zelim porod kod kuce ili porod u kuci za radjanje,uzbudjuje me pomisao i da bude lotus birth no u konacnici sam u biti otvorena za sve,spremna na sve sto bi se s vremenom moglo pokazati potrebnim.u svojoj snazi i mogucnostima koje imam,potruditi cu se ispravnim stavom,prehranom i ostalim utjecati na sto pozitivniji ishod trudnoce no,iznova spominjem,prepustam se onom visem od sebe da me nosi i ucini za mene ono sto je najbolje..
ispuniti cu to vrijeme ljubavlju,vjerom,nadom i molitvom i sto god bude,biti ce blagoslov.

----------


## majoslava

oj, moje misli idu puno plice, ali ja, moglo bi se to i ako izraziti, he he

----------


## sundrops

no,razumjesmo se  :Smile:  
da nisam tako citava se upustila u razmisljanja o novoj trudnoci,mozda ne bi tako duboko zaronila  :Wink:

----------


## bimba iaia

A može sad par konkretnih savjeta šta ako stvarno "netko" rodi neasistrano kod kuće? 
Eto,recimo da se nekom "desi"(ta sreća)...ali nema primalju iz Graza,ni mudru doulu,ni najmanju namjeru zvati Hitnu....

----------


## MGrubi

rodiš

ne razumin pitanje

žene rode na brodu, na autoputu, u auti...

----------


## pinocchio

> A može sad par konkretnih savjeta šta ako stvarno "netko" rodi neasistrano kod kuće? 
> Eto,recimo da se nekom "desi"(ta sreća)...ali nema primalju iz Graza,ni mudru doulu,ni najmanju namjeru zvati Hitnu....


jesi mislila na vrijeme neposredno nakon poroda ili ...?

----------


## pomikaki

> rodiš
> 
> ne razumin pitanje
> 
> žene rode na brodu, na autoputu, u auti...


onda ih hitno furaju u bolnicu, netko je spomenuo da dijete preventivno nafilaju antibioticima jer se kao rodilo u nesterilnim uvjetima (imam li pravo?)

Mene isto zanima što i bimbu iaiu - ne znam kako nabaviti doulu ili babicu (daleko sam od Graza   :Smile:  ) i nekako najvjerojatnija opcija mi je ići u rodilište u zadnji čas. Ali tu je moguće da ne stignem na vrijeme. Ili da poželim ni ne otići. Dakle imam dijete rođeno u kupaonici, s kojim je sve u redu, osim što ja (ni moj uspaničeni m) ne znam što učiniti - kako podvezati pupkovinu, prije svega, i treba li još nešto učiniti? Da li zvati hitnu da nas prebacuju u bolnicu - glupo, sad kad je sve gotovo, nekako mi se čini da je moja miškica preživjela dosta nepotrebnih trauma u rodilištu tih par dana...

----------


## Maslačkica

> onda ih hitno furaju u bolnicu, netko je spomenuo da dijete preventivno nafilaju antibioticima jer se kao rodilo u nesterilnim uvjetima (imam li pravo?)


Imaš pravo i u velikoj većini slučajeva mamu voze u rodilište neko, a bebe na rebro  :shock: ... razdvajaju ih

----------


## Fidji

Legneš u krevet.
Utopliš se! (Grijalica je obavezna.)
Prigušiš svjetla.
Dijete staviš na svoju kožu, blizu dojke i pokriješ ga. Uskoro će početi sisati.
Nastojiš da te nitko ne ometa u povezivanju, za sve ima vremena.

Kad izađe posteljica (obično nakon pola sata do sat vremena) pupkovinu koja je već tada bez krvi zavežeš žnirancem prethodno prokuhanim u vodi.
Prerežeš škarama koje su isto prokuhane. Ne treba podvezivati s majčine strane jer tada više nema krvi u pupkovini.

Ako si zaista u takvoj situaciji, bilo namjerno ili nenamjerno najvažnija je toplina, da ne dođe do podhlađivanja bebe i problema s odvajanjem posteljice kod majke.
Pažnju treba obratiti i na krvarenje, ako pri pritisku na trbuh krv izlazi u jakom mlazu treba staviti ledene obloge na trbuh i zvati hitnu.

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> onda ih hitno furaju u bolnicu, netko je spomenuo da dijete preventivno nafilaju antibioticima jer se kao rodilo u nesterilnim uvjetima (imam li pravo?)
> 
> 
> Imaš pravo i u velikoj većini slučajeva mamu voze u rodilište neko, a bebe na rebro  :shock: ... razdvajaju ih


e to ne bih nikako htjela...

thnx Fidji!

Ako pozovem hitnu u slučaju da rodim doma, i ako je s djetetom i sa mnom sve ok, mogu li odbiti da me voze u bolnicu i da daju antibiotik?

----------


## Maslačkica

Morala bih pitati mm, jer je on radio u hitnoj, pa da vidim da li su imali takav slučaj odbijanja. 
Iako mislim da te nekako "nagovore" i malte ne natjeraju, jer znam da i Romkinje su vodili iako su one odbijale... 
ali ne znam ništa sigurno, znam samo da se voze u različite bolnice 100% i daju im antibiotike. Možda se promijenilo nešto u zadnje 2-3 godine vezano za bolnice, ali za anti. čiiistttooo sumnjam.

----------


## MGrubi

ovjerena izjava da odbijaš davanje antibioika bez dijagnoze bakterijske infekcije

----------


## bimba iaia

Naravno,mislila sam na vrijeme poslje porođaja.Ono kad na filmu zakuhavaju vodu   :Rolling Eyes:  ...u koracima me zanimalo šta je Fidji odgovorila.  :Kiss:  
(ps:a šta je to žniranac?)
Mislim da ako zoveš Hitnu te odmah šalju za bolnicu,jer tako rade i sa trudnicama.
A tamo te sigurno čeka antibiotikparty dobrodošlice na svijet, jer nisi rodila u "njihovim sterilnim uvjetma",a to mi je još gore.
Ne vjerujem da će to u mom slučaju biti doma,osim ako se ne "desi"...a tad bi mm imao lijepo iznenađenje kad bi se probudio...samo onda bi nas stvarno razdvojio.Bebu u rod.,mene na psihijatriju  :/  Već mu je i spomen RI preveliko fantaziranje.

----------


## pomikaki

žniranac = špiget  8) 
i meni je to nekako više "ako se desi" premda me malo svrbi da pomognem tome da se desi.

U tom slučaju bih dakle morala imati slijedeće


> ovjerena izjava da odbijaš davanje antibioika bez dijagnoze bakterijske infekcije


 spremno pod jastukom    :Grin:

----------


## sirius

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> onda ih hitno furaju u bolnicu, netko je spomenuo da dijete preventivno nafilaju antibioticima jer se kao rodilo u nesterilnim uvjetima (imam li pravo?)
> 
> 
> Imaš pravo i u velikoj većini slučajeva mamu voze u rodilište neko, a bebe na rebro  :shock: ... razdvajaju ih


Nije točno.
Događa se da žene rode doma, dođe hitna i odveze ih u najbliže rodilište.I tamo ostanu  par dana ,kao da su tamo i rodile.
Prije 6 mj. susjeda na vikendici u bližini Čazme je neplanirano drugo dijete rodila doma.Krenulo je brzo,rodilište oko 30 min .vožnje.Svekrva joj je pomogla, nakon poroda došla hitna,odvezla ih u bolnicu,ostali dva dana.
I nikom ništa...  :Smile:

----------


## Maslačkica

> Maslačkica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pomikaki prvotno napisa
> ...


MM je radio u Zagrebačkoj hitnoj, a oni nisu nadležni za Čazmu. I znam 100% da voze rodilje kako sam rekla, makar doktori u njegovoj hitnoj, jer su uvijek i bez iznimke  :Wink:  tako vodili rodilje. Znam da sam se čudila i čudila tome, a i on isto.
Tako da može biti do prakse po centrima (što nam nije nimalo nepoznato)  :Smile:

----------


## bimba iaia

Al joj vikendica nije bila u Istri   :Grin:  
Šalim se.Možda i nije tako. Al ja ipak onda ne bi nepotrebno odlazila u taj "hotel"iako ima pogled na more.
 :Bye:  pomikaki. Di ćeš ti ako ne doma?
I ja sam zamislila špiget od pastoli, ali mi je to malo čudno.Može kakav konac?

----------


## Fidji

> Maslačkica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pomikaki prvotno napisa
> ...


Ako je sve ok, onda ne zoveš hitnu. Njih zoveš ako je hitno. Ako puno krvariš ili ako sumnjaš da dijete loše diše ili nema zdravu boju kože.
Jer mislim da liječnici neće htjeti pregledavati novorođenče, a sumnjam da su iskusni u pregledavanju posteljice.

Što te točno brine i zašto bi željela da dođe hitna?

(Mene je najviše brinulo moguće puknuće međice i šivanje nakon toga, ali ima i za to selfhelp metoda na internetu.)

----------


## Maslačkica

Bimba - pa ne mora značiti da je ista procedura u Istri kao što sam ja navela u Zagrebu. Evo, primjer u Čazmi, tj. njihovoj hitnoj, je drugačiji. Možda možeš i odbiti, stvarno ne znam? 
Iako, meni je tako glupo da ne možeš odbiti, mislim da možeš ako si samo dovoljno uporna. Ne mogu te na silu odvući u bolnicu. Vjerovatno bi ti tražili da nešto potpišeš, tj. da su te upozorili, posjetili i da sama preuzimaš rizik za moguće posljedice - da ne bi bilo poslije: hitna bila, rekli sve ok, a ono za 3h... krivimo hitnu. 

Evo, sad sam pitala mm vezano za porod van bolnice i gdje se voze bebe. Beba ide na Rebro, majka u Petrovu bez obzira na mjesto pripadanja. Na Rebro beba ide da je se pregleda, jer im je tako kao pedijatrija najbolja, tamo bude neko vrijeme (ne zna koje je to vrijeme - vjerovatno je ostave na promatranju neko vrijeme) i onda se beba vozi majci.

----------


## Maslačkica

Zaboravila sam napisati da kaže da nikad nisu imali slučaj da majka zahtjeva da ne ide u bolnicu, osim navdene Romkinje i ona je na kraju otišla. 

Eh da, Bimba, vidim da si spomenula muža i njegov stav. Meni lično bi takav stav smetao u tom prirodnom porodu, tj. očekivala bih njegovu podršku da bi se mogla opustiti inače bi bila previše napeta i... nešto... ne bi mi budilo to lijepe i sigurne osjećaje.

----------


## bimba iaia

Ma njegov me stav i brine,(pa čak ponekad razmišljam da li ga uzet i u rodilište...kao div mekog srca je.Nije napravio ništa loše na 1.porodu,ali nije ni imao priliku napraviti ništa dobro.Nije to pokazivao,ali mislim da je širio "adrenalin").Zato bi ga pustila da spava   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Maslačkica prvotno napisa
> ...


Pa, zapravo, htjela bih stručnu osobu koja nije pod utjecajem hormona ni adrenalina, da podveže tu pupkovinu, pogleda međicu, i provjeri je li sa mnom i djetetom sve ok. Zapravo babicu. Ali ne znam gdje da je nađem.

Kakve su to selfhelp metode u vezi puknuća međice? Bolje da ne opisujem sliku koja se meni prva pojavila u primozgu.

I to sa žnirancem, kako bi trebao izgledati konac kojim se podvezuje pupkovina?

----------


## krumpiric

> sundrops prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ono sto primjecujem  i usporedjujem sa sobom jest da mnoge od nas imaju/ili su imale strah od odredjenih komplikacija pri porodu  te su se radi sigurnosti i dobrobiti djeteta odlucile za odlazak u bolnicu i takav oblik porodjaja..
> 
> 
> Strah je vražji partner. Da ne pričamo što strah radi u porodu (adrenalin).
> 
> A naše nam mame, tete, strine, ujne, pa i sestre groznim pričama o svojim medikaliziranim i nehumanim porodima taj strah usađuju od malih nogu.


to je to, zato se ja i bojim :Sad: 
užasno...
makar sam inače neosjetljiva na bol, antipaničarka i imam povjerenja u svoje tijelo i prirodu, uspjeli su mi godinama nametnut osjećaj da će se na porodu nešto dogodit i da ću sama bit svemu kriva. I ugrozit svoje dijete. 
Eto.
A činjenica da sam imala komplikacije na prvom (bolničkom, medikaliziranom) porodu, umjesto da me ohrabri da iz bolnice bježim, svima je dala argumenat da komentira da moram imati "stručnjaka" uz sebs.

----------


## Fidji

pomikaki, koliko si daleko od Graza?

Što se tiče pupkovine, cijela fama oko nje je totalno nepotrebna. Oko pupkovine se nalazi sloj tkiva koji se u kontaktu sa zrakom kontrahira, suši i prekida protok krvi. Ako se dovoljno dugo čeka, pupkovina postane prilično tvrda i u njoj uopće nema krvi. Priroda je to tako zamislila da se krv ne bi vraćala iz djeteta prema posteljici.
U rodilištu je važno da se pupak čvrsto stegne jer prekidaju protok krvi dok još pupkovina pulsira pa stavljaju one plastične kvačice.
Ako se nađete doma nema žurbe. Pupkovina se može presjeći i par sati nakon rođenja.
Iz predostrožnosti se prije zaveže cca 2 cm od bebine kože. Budući da je dosta žilava konac je preslab i urezuje su zato treba biti nešto plosnatije, trakasto npr. žniranac ili se uzme traka od gaze ili nešto slično. Nije panika jer je pupkovina već otvrdnula.
Trakicu i škare treba prokuhati i ne dirati rukama već zamotati recimo u sterilnu gazu do korištenja.
To sve rodilja može napraviti i sama.

Ono što je puno važnije je utopljavanje i bonding s bebom, kontakt koža na kožu i prvi podoj.

A znala sam da će te zainteresirati selfhelp za veće puknuće.
 :Grin:  
Riješenje je ljepilo tipa cijalnofix. Ali ja ne bi probavala.
Kod poroda kod kuće izgon sigurno nije na leđima pa su i puknuća puno manja te spontano zaraštavaju.

----------


## piplica

> Ono što je puno važnije je utopljavanje i bonding s bebom, kontakt koža na kožu i prvi podoj.


Ovo mi zvuči predivno, pogotovo kako si to prije opisala, u tišini i polutami...zavidim svima vama koje ste tako provele prve sate nakon poroda.
Imam ginekologa u obitelji i odmah bih pristala roditi kod kuće kada bi on samo želio doći da pogleda da li je sve u redu, ali on ne želi čuti za to...

Savjet za lijepljenje međice sa cijanofiksom me podsjeća na epizodu kada sam u trgovini kupovala super-attak, a prodavačica je imala neki sličan, no-name. 
Pitam ja je li jednako dobar kao original, a ona kaže, odličan je, ja i dentieru (zubnu protezu) lijepim sa njom... :shock:

----------


## mikka

pupkovina se i ne mora rezati. to se zove lotus birth, i mislim da je to saradadevii napravila na porodu s ayanom, stavila usoljenu posteljicu u nekakvu pletenu vrecicu, ako se tocno sjecam. onda sve zajedno otpadne za koji dan.

mislim, rezanje pupkovine nije must. to je manji problem.

mene recimo sad, retrospektivno, kod mog poroda muci to sto nisam osjetila trudove za porod posteljice. babica je samo rekla da stisnem, ja stisnula i posteljica je bila vani, bez ikakvih trudova (ili ih ja nisam osjetila?). sad me to malo smeta. smeta me i to sto sam ju poslusala za pozu, sjela sam, a sad si sve mislim da sam mogla ostati klecati ili bi cak ustala, i ne bi uopce ni malo pukla. pih, sta ti je mozak  :Rolling Eyes:  , tako divan porod a ja tu picajzliram  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki, koliko si daleko od Graza?


Pula... recimo. Ne znam koliko je to, oko 3 h vožnje, pretpostavljam?




> Što se tiče pupkovine, cijela fama oko nje je totalno nepotrebna. Oko pupkovine se nalazi sloj tkiva koji se u kontaktu sa zrakom kontrahira, suši i prekida protok krvi. Ako se dovoljno dugo čeka, pupkovina postane prilično tvrda i u njoj uopće nema krvi. Priroda je to tako zamislila da se krv ne bi vraćala iz djeteta prema posteljici.
> U rodilištu je važno da se pupak čvrsto stegne jer prekidaju protok krvi dok još pupkovina pulsira pa stavljaju one plastične kvačice.
> Ako se nađete doma nema žurbe. Pupkovina se može presjeći i par sati nakon rođenja.
> Iz predostrožnosti se prije zaveže cca 2 cm od bebine kože. Budući da je dosta žilava konac je preslab i urezuje su zato treba biti nešto plosnatije, trakasto npr. žniranac ili se uzme traka od gaze ili nešto slično. Nije panika jer je pupkovina već otvrdnula.
> Trakicu i škare treba prokuhati i ne dirati rukama već zamotati recimo u sterilnu gazu do korištenja.
> To sve rodilja može napraviti i sama.


što se dogodi ako pupkovinu uopće ne režem, sama otpadne? Usoljena posteljica... i mm bi vjerojatno rekao da mi treba psihijatar. Ali zanimljivo.
Čemu onda sva ta priča o izgledu pupka vezano za način podvezivanja od strane babice?
Recimo, moja mala ima malo izbočen pupak. Nadam se da će se uvući s vremenom kad se malo udeblja  :/  Obično ljudi kažu da to ovisi o načinu rezanja. Znaš li nešto više?




> A znala sam da će te zainteresirati selfhelp za veće puknuće.
>  
> Riješenje je ljepilo tipa cijalnofix.


 :shock: :aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:

----------


## MGrubi

> Čemu onda sva ta priča o izgledu pupka vezano za način podvezivanja od strane babice?:


bapske priče
kako može utjecati podvezivanje pupkovine na izgled pupka, kad mjesto podvezivanja se nalazi 5 i više cm dalje od budućeg pupka ?
komad pupkovine se osuši i otpadne, na za to , genetski, predviđenom mjestu

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Čemu onda sva ta priča o izgledu pupka vezano za način podvezivanja od strane babice?:
> 
> 
> bapske priče
> kako može utjecati podvezivanje pupkovine na izgled pupka, kad mjesto podvezivanja se nalazi 5 i više cm dalje od budućeg pupka ?
> komad pupkovine se osuši i otpadne, na za to , genetski, predviđenom mjestu


ajde baš mi je drago da sam i to doznala. Uvijek mi je ta priča bila malo čudna... budući da praljudi nisu imali čime podvezati pupak, priroda mora imati spremno rješenje za to.
Dakle, mogu čekati da se pupkovina stvrdne a onda je pregristi zubima?   :Grin:

----------


## upornamama

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pomikaki prvotno napisa
> ...


Sama otpadne nakon par dana, a za to vrijeme zajedno sa bebom nosiš i vrećicu u kojoj je usoljena posteljica.

----------


## Fidji

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pomikaki prvotno napisa
> ...


Tako je draga prahistorijska ženo. 8)

----------


## Fidji

Evo jedan link na svaštaru o pupkovini:
http://www.radmid.demon.co.uk/cord.htm

----------


## pomikaki

budući da praljudi nisu imali ni vrećice ni tolike količine soli da bi s bebom nosili usoljenu posteljicu, biram prekidanje pupkovine zubima. U tom slučaju bit će mi zbilja najbolje da rodim negdje u šumi da me članovi obitelji ne vide i ne zovu ljude u bijelom da dođu po mene   :Laughing:   Možda da tamo i ostanem bar dok dijete ne prohoda... nadam se da će biti ljeto (sad znam zašto su susjedove krave bježale u šumu kad su se trebale teliti, a mi smo ih jadne hvatali i tjerali nazad)

----------


## Fidji

Ako je glavica vani, pretpostavljam da prstima opipa iza glave da li je pupkovina oko vrata. Tako da mora gurnuti prste par centimetara iza međice.

Kad sam ja rađala odmah iza glave je izletilo i tijelo, to je prednost *ne* ležanja na leđima.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Ako može još malo o pupkovini...
> Kolika je zbilja opasnost od omatanja pupkovine oko vrata? Na trudničkom tečaju rečeno nam je da dijete još uvijek dobiva sve potrebno preko pupkovine, tako da prava opasnost nije zbog toga što je vrat stegnut, nego zato što se pupkovina može priklještiti tako da se spriječi dovod kisika preko pupkovine.
> 
> Može komentar? Koliko je to opasno ako se dogodi pri porodu kod kuće?


Omotana pupkovina oko vrata nije nuzno neki veliki problem. Kada se dijete rodi, pupkovina se jednostavno odmota.
Mnoga djeca se radjaju s pupkovinom oko vrata i nisu u zivotnoj opasnosti, niti kod kuce niti u bolnici.

U nekim odredjenim slucajevima to moze biti problem ili jako veliki problem i u tim slucajevima je bolje za dijete da bude blizu bolnicke tehonologije.

----------


## pomikaki

> Omotana pupkovina oko vrata nije nuzno neki veliki problem. Kada se dijete rodi, pupkovina se jednostavno odmota.
> Mnoga djeca se radjaju s pupkovinom oko vrata i nisu u zivotnoj opasnosti, niti kod kuce niti u bolnici.
> 
> U nekim odredjenim slucajevima to moze biti problem ili jako veliki problem i u tim slucajevima je bolje za dijete da bude blizu bolnicke tehonologije.


da li ima načina da znam hoće li se to na porodu dogoditi?
Da li se to vidi na ultrazvuku?

Ako rađam doma, imam izbor da rodim 10 min od bolnice, ali uz više uspaničene rodbine, ili 45 min od bolnice (tj. rodilišta, hitna je isto na 10 min) u više kul atmosferi.

----------


## majoslava

kad glava izadje van obicno se provjeri s rukom da li pupkovina je omotana oko vrata, sto je slucaj u ca 30% poroda koliko se sjecam prema nekim statistikama. obicno je pupkovina dovoljno dugacka da se laganim pokretom ruke prevuce preko glave. ako to nije moguce, moguce je prerezati pupkovinu odmah...

by the way, ne bih prepoucivala rezanje pupkovine zubima, potrajalo bi dosta dugo, i skarama ako nisu specijalno ostre treba malo napora...

----------


## Fidji

Trganje zubima je pitanje stava.  :Laughing:  

(I ja ću s četvrtim, ako pomikaki isproba.)

----------


## kailash

> Trganje zubima je pitanje stava.  
> 
> (I ja ću s četvrtim, ako pomikaki isproba.)


  :Laughing:  

E to je onda prirodan porod 8)

----------


## pomikaki

> kad glava izadje van obicno se provjeri s rukom da li pupkovina je omotana oko vrata, sto je slucaj u ca 30% poroda koliko se sjecam prema nekim statistikama. obicno je pupkovina dovoljno dugacka da se laganim pokretom ruke prevuce preko glave. ako to nije moguce, moguce je prerezati pupkovinu odmah...


da li se to radi samo kad rodilja leži ili i u čučećem stavu? 
Kako je to riješeno kod kućnih poroda?

----------


## djuma

s paznjom pratim temu
i jos pitanja od mene, za vas iskusne.
koliko krvi je ok da istece?
tj. kada se smatra da je krvarenje obilno?

----------


## Fidji

> s paznjom pratim temu
> i jos pitanja od mene, za vas iskusne.
> koliko krvi je ok da istece?
> tj. kada se smatra da je krvarenje obilno?


Kopiram iz smjernica WHO-a:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=135&Show=2034




> Krvarenje nakon porođaja je po Svjetskoj zdravstvenoj organizaciji definirano kao gubitak krvi >=500 ml (WHO, 1990.).
> Ta se dijagnoza daje kliničkom procjenom gubitka krvi, no takva procjena količine krvi je često uzrok značajnog podcjenjivanja. Na definiciju je očigledno utjecala činjenica da u mnogim krajevima svijeta gubitak 500 ml krvi (ili čak manje) predstavlja stvarnu opasnost za život žene, uglavnom zbog učestalosti teške anemije. Ipak, ako se točno mjeri, prosječan gubitak krvi pri vaginalnom porođaju iznosi oko 500 ml, a otprilike 5% žena pri vaginalnom porođaju izgubi više od 1000
> ml krvi (Pritchard i dr.,1962; Newton, 1966; De Leeuw i dr.,1968; Letsky, 1991.).
> U bristolskom istraživanju (Prendiville i dr.,1988.) iz skupine žena s fiziološkim vođenjem treće faze njih 18% imalo je gubitak krvi >=500 ml, a svega 3% gubitak krvi > 1000 ml.
> 
> U zdravoj se populaciji (kao što je slučaj u većini razvijenih zemalja) gubitak do 1000 ml krvi nakon porođaja može smatrati fiziološkim i ne zahtjeva drugačiji postupak osim primjene oksitocinskih pripravaka. Ipak, u mnogim zemljama u razvoju mogu se primjeniti drugačiji standardi. Granica od 500 ml, kako ju je definirala SZO, treba se
> smatrati mjestom opreza, a mjesto djelovanja dostiže se kada su ugrožene vitalne funkcije žene. Kod zdrave žene to će se dogoditi samo kod gubitka krvi većeg od 1000 ml. Ovo je razlikovanje ključno u smislu smanjenja nepotrebnih transfuzija krvi i pridruženih rizika, uključujući i zarazu HIV-om.

----------


## Felix

> kad glava izadje van obicno se provjeri s rukom da li pupkovina je omotana oko vrata, sto je slucaj u ca 30% poroda koliko se sjecam prema nekim statistikama. obicno je pupkovina dovoljno dugacka da se laganim pokretom ruke prevuce preko glave. ako to nije moguce, moguce je prerezati pupkovinu odmah...


ili, ako je pupkovina dovoljno duga, a u vecini slucajeva je, ne mora se uciniti nista. najcesce u slijedecem trudu izadje i tijelo. kloklo-in jura je imao omotanu pupcanu oko vrata i babica nije nista ucinila, odmotala ju je nakon sto se rodilo tijelo.

----------


## thalia

moj S. je imao dvaput omotanu i začvorenu na ramenu, isto ništa nisu napravili, odmotali tek poslije.

----------


## majoslava

> majoslava prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kad glava izadje van obicno se provjeri s rukom da li pupkovina je omotana oko vrata, sto je slucaj u ca 30% poroda koliko se sjecam prema nekim statistikama. obicno je pupkovina dovoljno dugacka da se laganim pokretom ruke prevuce preko glave. ako to nije moguce, moguce je prerezati pupkovinu odmah...
> 
> 
> da li se to radi samo kad rodilja leži ili i u čučećem stavu? 
> Kako je to riješeno kod kućnih poroda?


nije nuzno da rodilja legne, i sto se tice kucnih poroda vrijedi upravo sto sam opisala...

----------


## bimba iaia

A kako samoprocjenit  posteljicu?

Na 1.porodu nije htjela van...pa me zanima da li bi dojenje i lotus ili nesjećenje dok ne izađe to sigurno potaknuli?

Sve mi više odlazak u bolnicu zvuči nelogičnim  8)
Da imam babicu ne bi se ni pitala...

*pomikaki*,često se sjetim tvoga susjeda krava   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Pomikaki, Graz nam je cca 4,5 sati vožnje (  :Crying or Very sad:  ) a varaždin cca 3,5 h.  ako te zanima, probaj malo razviditi situaciju sa babicama odnosno guglaj austrijske i pošalji upit.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Sve mi više odlazak u bolnicu zvuči nelogičnim  8)


meni se prije trudnoće činilo malo čudno roditi bilo gdje izvan bolnice.  no od kad sam zatrudnjela ii što duže teće trudnoća to se više bojim bolnice i što bi se tamo sve moglo desiti (velika suprotnost od mišljenja većine trudnica!).

a što se tiće pupkovina i posteljica, moji susjedi (svekići) imaju ovce i kada se ovca janji ni u slučajevima kada joj moraju pomoći ne režu pupkovinu nego se sama osuši i padne (ako se ovca digne onda se ponekad prekine sama kad posteljica padne o tlu).  u roku od par sati taj 'drugi repić' je ful suh i nakon nekog vremena padne sam.

----------


## Indi

> Ukratko, zeljela bih reci da se meni cini da je literatura tu dobar pomagac, inicijator procesa, ali da je glavnina posla, kao i u porodu, opet - na nama samima.


Vjerojatno to ovisi od osobe do osobe. Meni je samo iščitavanje na forumu doista bilo okidač za aktiviranje snage u suprotstavaljanju medikaliziranom porodu, tj. dripu, a da sam se uspjela navrijeme domoći potpune literature, možda bih i taj put rodila doma. Riječi, tuđa iskustva zapravo te ohrabre i daju pravi oblik onome što osjećaš i slutiš oduvijek vezano za porod.




> Ja razmišljam drugačije. Meni je u odluci da rodim doma beba bila na prvom mjestu.
> Željela sam da se rodi mirno i nježno, da joj ne režu odmah pupkovinu, da je odmah ne zaslijepe i uplaše, da je odmah nehumano ne okupaju po mlazom vode iz pipe, da je zatim ne odnesu na par sati od mene...



Ovako i ja razmišljaljam, iako nisam rodila kod kuće nego u bolnici, ali odbijanje dripa je bila prvenstveno zaštita bebice, a sadašnja strašna želja za  roditi doma je potaknuta između ostalog i željom za intimnošću koja mi je u rađaonici nedostajala te željom da rodim bez vanjskog pritiska od ičije strane jer želim roditi prirodno.

Sjećam se kad su mi se trudovi spustili na 3minuta kako sam razmišljala kako bih umjesto odlaska u bolnicu rado otišla u svoj krevet i kako je to tako prirodno i lijepo, a umjesto toga....bolnica i sve što je tamo slijedilo.

Ono što me brine su puknuća budući mi je unutar rodnice pukao lateralni zid i puknuće otišlo u debelo meso što je protumačeno kao da mi je "bebica zakačila ramenom", a ne da je ono posljedica nalijeganja doktora na stomak koji mi je htio "pripomoć" u zadnjem tiskanju kad je bebičina glavica već napola bila vanka. U kasnijem razgovoru s pedicom, koja je bila na porodu i koja se protivila tom nalijeganju, od koje sam tražila mišljenje je li puknuće uzrokovano nalegnućem, rekla mi da je vjerojatno razlog moja neelastičnost, no samo nalijeganje.

Osim međice, šiju li babice i takva puknuća?

Naravno, nadam se da drugačiji položaj, umjesto ležećeg, kontrolirano "tiskanje" itd. neće dovesti do toga, no...ipak se pitam?

----------


## Monchou

Treba vidjeti s babicom. Osim toga, zanimljivo bi bilo znati u kojem roku se treba obaviti takvo sivanje. Da li je to jako hitno ili se moze sutradan "skociti" do bolnice i to obaviti strucno i u miru. Valjda ovisi i o eventualnom krvarenju...

Mene isto muci 100 stvari oko poroda doma. To mi je zapravo rezervna varijanta za to da me iznenada uhvate jaki trudovi, i ucini mi se da ne mogu stici do Feldbacha. Ali koja ce babica stici brze od Austrije do Zagreba, nego sto bi me MM odfurao u suprotnom smjeru...? I to oko 1.7. kad ce (nadamo se) ceste biti zakrcene turistima.

Osim toga, zeljela bih vaditi maticne stanice, kao sto smo napravili za Nikolu. Znam za sve negativne strane takvog postupka, ali s obzirom na to da ocekujem da ce bebolina biti prosjecne do nadprosjecne velicine, mislim da joj nece faliti jos tih "par kapi krvi" koje joj kasnije u zivotu mozda zatrebaju.

A tako bi lijepo bilo ostati doma u miru, ne morati putovati, ne vuci Nikolu po hotelima...

----------


## Death-of-Art

ja bih najradije doma rodila 
ali ama baš svi , počevši od mog muža pa sve do mojih frendica, se zgražaju na spomen poroda kod kuće.

muž je rekao ako mi to padne na pamet da će me zavezat i odnijet u rodilište.

a mene sva ta rodilišta tako iritiraju.

dovela bih babicu da me porodi doma, jer petrova mi je ionako 5 minuta pješke od stana, pa ako ipak dođe do komplikacija da me prebace...

ali ono što me zanima, žene koje rađaju doma, što sa pregledom pedijatra?

što ako beba dobije žuticu?
da ju vodim na pedijatriju privatno? mogu li platiti privatnog pedijatra da ga pregledava kod mene doma?

ili što?

----------


## Monchou

Ako rodis doma, mozes odfurati dijete na pregled svom uobicajenom pedijatru. Ako Ti je to prva beba, odluci se kome ces inace ici i onda bi bilo dobro unaprijed dogovoriti da nakon poroda dodjes s novorodjencetom na pregled. Ne znam u kojem roku se to treba obaviti, valjda u prvih par dana.

Ja sam danas bas bila kod svoje pedijatrice i sva je bila odusevljena idejom o porodu doma. Rekla je da ce, ako se za to odlucimo, napraviti prvi pregled djeteta, a moze obaviti i sva cjepljenja koja rade u rodilistu.

Btw, mislim da su muzevi, a pogotovo familija, jako cesto protiv. Meni ni ne pada na pamet svojim starcima spomenuti da razmisljam o porodu doma. A MM isto ne mora znati unaprijed. Bilo bi idealno da ga samo usred noci probudim da prereze pupkovinu   :Razz:

----------


## Death-of-Art

> Ako rodis doma, mozes odfurati dijete na pregled svom uobicajenom pedijatru. Ako Ti je to prva beba, odluci se kome ces inace ici i onda bi bilo dobro unaprijed dogovoriti da nakon poroda dodjes s novorodjencetom na pregled. Ne znam u kojem roku se to treba obaviti, valjda u prvih par dana.
> 
> Ja sam danas bas bila kod svoje pedijatrice i sva je bila odusevljena idejom o porodu doma. Rekla je da ce, ako se za to odlucimo, napraviti prvi pregled djeteta, a moze obaviti i sva cjepljenja koja rade u rodilistu.
> 
> Btw, mislim da su muzevi, a pogotovo familija, jako cesto protiv. Meni ni ne pada na pamet svojim starcima spomenuti da razmisljam o porodu doma. A MM isto ne mora znati unaprijed. Bilo bi idealno da ga samo usred noci probudim da prereze pupkovinu


vidiš. to ti je pametna ideja.
ja bih isto najradije išla na taj neki "prepad"...
u stilu... kad me ulove trudovi... ja ću muža uvjeravat da su to predtrudovi samo... da neću ja još par dana roditi... ha ha...
i onda kad beba već bude pri izgonu samo ću mu reć "e ne možemo sad u rodilište, prekasno je, evo glavice... "   :Razz:  

a ti ozbiljno razmišljaš onda o porodu doma?

a daj mi reci jel misliš da ćeš imati snage otići odmah idući dan kod pedijatra?
a šta ako dobije mali žuticu jaču... kakva je onda procedura?
vodiš ga svaki dan da ga pedijatrica "ozrači" s tim svjetlom... ili mora baš u bolnicu?

btw-koja je to tvoja pedijatrica? jeli iz zagreba?
čudno mi da podržava ideju o porodu doma. pa to je baš lijepo za čuti da ima takvih doktora.

----------


## anchie76

> a daj mi reci jel misliš da ćeš imati snage otići odmah idući dan kod pedijatra?


Koliko mene sjecanje sluzi, cure bas nisu odmah trcale kod pedijatra drugi dan.  No sto se snage tice, sve price o kucnim porodima sto sam ja citala, neke zene su bile u stanju odmah nakon poroda otici po djecu u skolu s novorodjenim     :Smile:  




> a šta ako dobije mali žuticu jaču... kakva je onda procedura


najbolja prevencija zutice je dojenje.  A to stvarno nije problem kod kuce.  Dojiti, dojiti i dojiti.  Da je dijete cijelo vrijeme s mamom i da nisu razdvajani, da doji na zahtjev.  Kolostrum izbacuje kakicu, a s kakicom i bilirubin.  Dakle, puuuno dojenja i eto savrsene prevencije zutice   :Smile:  





> vodiš ga svaki dan da ga pedijatrica "ozrači" s tim svjetlom... ili mora baš u bolnicu?


Ako se ne varam, UV zrake su te koje su potrebne.  Dakle kratka setnja, izlazak na balkon sve to pomaze (i naravno pazenje da nije dijete na prejakom suncu)

----------


## Monchou

> a ti ozbiljno razmišljaš onda o porodu doma?


Meni je porod doma samo rezervna opcija jer prvenstveno namjeravam ici u rodiliste u Feldbachu.
Ono za prepad sam se salila. Zapravo imam hrpu lijecnika u obitelji (od pedijatara, ginekologa itd.) koje bih aktivirala kad bi mi trebalo tako da definitivno nisam primjer za tipican porod kod kuce u Hrvatskoj. Takodjer, vecini zena koje su rodile doma, ako citas price s poroda, bilo je korisno imati babicu ili bar iskusnu doulu uz sebe.

----------


## Death-of-Art

> Death-of-Art prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a daj mi reci jel misliš da ćeš imati snage otići odmah idući dan kod pedijatra?
> 
> 
> Koliko mene sjecanje sluzi, cure bas nisu odmah trcale kod pedijatra drugi dan.  No sto se snage tice, sve price o kucnim porodima sto sam ja citala, neke zene su bile u stanju odmah nakon poroda otici po djecu u skolu s novorodjenim     
> 
> 
> ...


da. vidiš. mene također drži jedna misao a to je u principu da od rodilje doktori rade totalnog invalida.
a vjerujem da i onaj čitav ambijent u bolnici pridonosi tome da se osjećaš ko bolesnik nakon poroda još dugo vremena.
mislim da je to sve na nekoj psihičkoj bazi...a ako te porod psihički izmori (što je u bolnici onako 99,9% sigurno)...onda je jasno da ćeš se duže vremena osjećati loše i nesposobno.

pa tako mislim da žene koje rađaju doma u finijem ambijentu sigurno se bolje oporavljaju i imaju puno više tog životnog elana nego npr da rodim u bolnici i tamo se uporno prema meni ponašaju kao da nešto nije u redu sa mnom samo zato jer sam rodila.

sigurno da ženi treba odmora nakon poroda i svih trudova.. da si odspava tih par sati... ali ono vucaranje po bolnicama mi se čini puno više iscrpljujuće nego da rodim lijepo doma i brinem se o bebi.

tako žarrkoooo želim roditi doma... molim Boga svaku noć da mi porod ne bude kompliciran...da ću se otvarati normalno i da neće nikakva medicinska intervencija biti potrebna...

a bolnice se užaaasno bojim. užasno.
i plačem često kad pomislim da moram ići u rodilište.
zbilja se ne bojim samog poroda jer žena sam i to nam je u prirodi, da rađamo...
ali bojim se doktora i onoga što čine da je to neopisivo.

žudim za prirodnim porodom i tako očajnički želim svoj prvi porod obaviti u intimi....ono...stvarno... da ne prčka po meni svakih pola sata neki drugi doktor ili medicinska sestra...
da mi ne govore kako sam glupa jer ne znam tiskati.
da se ne deru na mene.
da me ne pretrpavaju sredstvima protiv bolova i raznim drogama.

i puno toga svega...

 :Sad: 

al isto tako se bojim da ako nešto krene krivo doma... da ću biti temeljni krivac. i da ako se bebi nešto dogodi da neću to sebi nikada oprostiti...
i još pritom trpiti uvrede i osude od drugih...
uf...

još ne znam. al kažem...tako bih baš voljela da to bude spontano i da ispadne kao slučajno sam doma rodila.... nisam uopće primjetila, haha.

----------


## Death-of-Art

> Death-of-Art prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a ti ozbiljno razmišljaš onda o porodu doma?
> 
> 
> Meni je porod doma samo rezervna opcija jer prvenstveno namjeravam ici u rodiliste u Feldbachu.
> Ono za prepad sam se salila. Zapravo imam hrpu lijecnika u obitelji (od pedijatara, ginekologa itd.) koje bih aktivirala kad bi mi trebalo tako da definitivno nisam primjer za tipican porod kod kuce u Hrvatskoj. Takodjer, vecini zena koje su rodile doma, ako citas price s poroda, bilo je korisno imati babicu ili bar iskusnu doulu uz sebe.


znam da si se šalila  :Smile: 

ja sam isto razmišljala o rodilištu u feldbachu, ali mi je tlaka to kaj ću roditi u sedmom mjesecu....a ono vruuuuće..pa putovanje.... i to sve... iritira me...

a što se tiče naručivanja babica.
kako da ju naručim ako ne znam njemački nego engleski?
da uzmem frendicu koja studira germanistiku da mi prevodi?

----------


## Monchou

Ja sam Nikolu rodila 15.8. u Feldbachu i nije mi uopce bilo vruce, a bili smo tamo bar 10 dana kad zbrojis prije i poslije poroda. Mozda je tamo uvijek malo hladnije ili je jednostavno bila takva godina...

Kaj se austrijskih babica tice, vjerujem da se mozes obratiti curama koje su ih vec zvale, ali skoro sam sigurna da barem jedna jako dobro govori engleski. Prisutnost babice ti automatski rjesava veliku vecinu problema jer ce ona znati procjeniti i reagirati ako nesto ne ide kako treba (npr. poslati te u bolnicu ako je potrebno), pobrinut ce se za posteljicu, za bebu nakon poroda (bitno je znati procistiti bebi disne puteve...) , pomoci ce oko dojenja...

Nadam se da ce se sa svojim savjetima javiti cure koje su vec imale iskustvo poroda kod kuce. Nadam se da ja ne dajem krive informacije...

----------


## Felix

ne moras znati njemacki, engleski je dovoljan.

----------


## Death-of-Art

a jel itko na ovom forumu rodio u kući bez bilo kakve intervencije.
znači bez babice i bez ikoga.

?

a dajte mi samo još recite, ako babica na kućnom porodu ženi ipak napravi epiziotomiju... pretpostavljam da ona nije stručna da to zašije? (ili je?)...
što u tom slučaju?

----------


## Fidji

Možeš potražiti moju priču, meni je primalja zakasnila.  :Grin:  
Saradadevii je također drugo dijete rodila bez asistencije.

Moja primalja normalno šiva puknuća jer one u principu rijetko rade epiziotomiju.

----------


## majoslava

ja sam rodila uz malu pripomoc muza dva puta, od toga i blizance 

bila je planirana pomoc babica, ali nikako ih nismo uspjeli prizvati na vrijeme, he he

----------


## Death-of-Art

> ja sam rodila uz malu pripomoc muza dva puta, od toga i blizance 
> 
> bila je planirana pomoc babica, ali nikako ih nismo uspjeli prizvati na vrijeme, he he


zezaš me?

ma to mi zvuči predobro da bi bilo istinito.


a kak si bebi nosić očistila?
pupak si pustila ili prerezala?

ili se čekala da dođe babica i to sredi?

----------


## Fidji

I puhica je rodila drugo bez asistencije.

----------


## Felix

death of art, ako uguglas home birth, unassisted birth, free birth ili tako nesto, naci ces puno stranica na kojima pisu odgovori na pitanja koja te zanimaju. na rodinim stranicama (portal) isto ima dobrih clanaka.
porod moze biti vrlo vrlo jednostavan, uz neke uvjete.
a ako te vec zanima ova tema, ima i dobrih knjiga koje vrijedi procitati.  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

> a ako te vec zanima ova tema, ima i dobrih knjiga koje vrijedi procitati.


slobodno nastavi   :Smile:

----------


## mihic

Joj ja bih tako htjela roditi doma....   :Sad:  

Imam hrabrosti, odlučnosti, nisam paničar, dosta znam, još bih puuuno pročitala, ali prvo mi je... i unatoč "znanju" ja zaista ne znam što me čeka....   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mihic

Eh da moram pohvaliti 

Pitao me *kolega* nedavno jesam se odlučila gdje ću roditi, na što sam mu ja odgovorila da nisam još na što je on odgovorio...... a zašto ne bi doma rodila  :shock: 

Jako me oduševio inače, ima 30-ak godina

----------


## Felix

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a ako te vec zanima ova tema, ima i dobrih knjiga koje vrijedi procitati. 
> 
> 
> slobodno nastavi


za pocetak je najjednostavnije uzeti knjigu na hrvatskom, *marsden wagner: pripremite se za porodjaj* http://www.profil.hr/knjiga/pripremi...porodaj/10558/

zatim, sve od *michela odenta* - na hrvatskom ima preveden *preporod radjanja* (stara knjiga sa starim slikama - ali itekako aktualna i dalje). http://www.profil.hr/knjiga/preporod-radanja/5372/ 

meni je fantasticna *ina may gaskin*, recimo *guide to childbirth*  http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ina-Mays-Gui...1782696&sr=8-1

nakon tih nekoliko knjiga vec imas odredjenu sliku u glavi sto je prirodan porod. ima jos puno dobrih knjiga, ali da vas ne zatrpavam  :Smile:  

mihic, bravo za kolegu. ima i takvih ginekologa, mojoj poznanici je njen rekao da bi lakse rodila doma cuceci nego da ide u bolnicu, ali eto tako je to kod nas...  :Wink:

----------


## Death-of-Art

> death of art, ako uguglas home birth, unassisted birth, free birth ili tako nesto, naci ces puno stranica na kojima pisu odgovori na pitanja koja te zanimaju. na rodinim stranicama (portal) isto ima dobrih clanaka.
> porod moze biti vrlo vrlo jednostavan, uz neke uvjete.
> a ako te vec zanima ova tema, ima i dobrih knjiga koje vrijedi procitati.


a čitam i informiram se...ali ne znam što mi to sve znači kad u prinicipu malo čiju podršku imam. skoro pa ničiju.

samo jednom sam doživjela...kad sam pričala s jednom curom (22 godine ima, rodila je troje djece).... i ja sam joj rekla kako mi je želja roditi doma , ali da ljudi na to reagiraju ko da sam rekla da ću dijete pustiti golo da šeta po snijegu....a ona mi je rekla :"a to ti je zato jer su neinformirani"

i stvarno, od puno ljudi kojima sam ovako samo natuknula "porod kod kuće" jedino je ona reagirala na takav način.

baš grozno.

al ja imam još dva mjeseca na raspolaganju da se odlučim..

ma slijedit ću instinkt... i to je to.

----------


## argenta

> ma slijedit ću instinkt... i to je to.


Samo pazi, naši su instinkti često zatrpani brdom naučenog, a u slučaju poroda to naučeno uglavnom izaziva strah. Zato bih toplo preporučila da se dobro informiraš, razmotriš sve opcije i onda doneseš odluku. Da ti se ne dogodi da na kraju završiš u bolnici/ kod kuće nespremna. To je, po mom sudu, najgore što se može dogoditi, a ne samo mjesto poroda.

Kako god odlučila, sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## majoslava

> majoslava prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam rodila uz malu pripomoc muza dva puta, od toga i blizance 
> 
> bila je planirana pomoc babica, ali nikako ih nismo uspjeli prizvati na vrijeme, he he
> 
> 
> zezaš me?
> ...


dosla je babica kasnije, pa je ona pomogla oko pupkovine.

ne znam kaj mislis pod ciscnja nosa, kakvo crno ciscenje nosa novorodjena beba treba?!

----------


## Fidji

Pa u rodilištima ti se svim bebama odmah aspiriraju dišni putevi, trebale one to ili ne. Barem kod nas.
(Kakva grozna dobrodošlica na ovaj svijet.)

Neke bebe stvarno još imaju vode u nosiću i onda bi ih trebalo okrenuti na trbuh da im iscuri van ili negdje sam čitala da se može isisati vlastitim ustima da mogu prodisati. Pretpostavljam da ako se porod ne ubrzava da se ta tekućina istisne pri prolazu kroz porođajni kanal.
Moj sinko je odmah urlao čim je izašao tako da sam bila sigurna da je sve ok.

Većina babica pri kućnim porodima isto redovito aspiriraju novorođenče.

----------


## Death-of-Art

> Death-of-Art prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  majoslava prvotno napisa
> ...


pa znam da je to u rodilištima praksa.
tek sam nedavno to vidjela i izgledalo mi je prilično brutalno da budem iskrena pa čisto sumnjam da bih ja to sama mogla napraviti.

----------


## Death-of-Art

> Pa u rodilištima ti se svim bebama odmah aspiriraju dišni putevi, trebale one to ili ne. Barem kod nas.
> (Kakva grozna dobrodošlica na ovaj svijet.)
> 
> Neke bebe stvarno još imaju vode u nosiću i onda bi ih trebalo okrenuti na trbuh da im iscuri van ili negdje sam čitala da se može isisati vlastitim ustima da mogu prodisati. Pretpostavljam da ako se porod ne ubrzava da se ta tekućina istisne pri prolazu kroz porođajni kanal.
> Moj sinko je odmah urlao čim je izašao tako da sam bila sigurna da je sve ok.
> 
> Većina babica pri kućnim porodima isto redovito aspiriraju novorođenče.


nemam baš nekih informacija niti edukacije oko te vode u nosu novorođenčeta, ali mi to što kažeš zvuči logično.

----------


## cvijeta73

[quote="Death-of-Art"]


> nemam baš nekih informacija niti edukacije oko te vode u nosu novorođenčeta, ali mi to što kažeš zvuči logično.


a oko ostaloga, a vezano uz porod, imaš "nekih" informacija i edukacije? 
logika i instinkt su, čini mi se, ipak nedovoljni za siguran, neasistirani kućni porod.  :/ 
pa čak i ako idem s pretpostavkom da takav i postoji.  8)

----------


## meda

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> death of art, ako uguglas home birth, unassisted birth, free birth ili tako nesto, naci ces puno stranica na kojima pisu odgovori na pitanja koja te zanimaju. na rodinim stranicama (portal) isto ima dobrih clanaka.
> porod moze biti vrlo vrlo jednostavan, uz neke uvjete.
> a ako te vec zanima ova tema, ima i dobrih knjiga koje vrijedi procitati. 
> 
> 
> a čitam i informiram se...ali ne znam što mi to sve znači kad u prinicipu malo čiju podršku imam. skoro pa ničiju.
> ...


ja ti toplo preporucam da  kontaktiras i neku od cura koje su doule, jer one o porodu stvarno znaju puno i mogu ti pomoci, i u donosenju odluke i u samom porodu, gdje god odlucila roditi. ako ti itko u hr moze pruziti kvalitetnu podrsku onda su to one. sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Maslačkica

Doule   :Heart:  baš sam rekla mm kako možda ipak želim doulu na svom porodu, kada dođe i to na red...

----------


## srecica

Drage sve, splitala sam topic 
Prirodni porod - nasa realnost pa tamo mozemo nastaviti o (ne)mogucnostima takovg poroda kod nas.

Ovdje nastavimo sa zapocetom temom.
Hvala.

----------


## Arkana10

meni je ovaj tekst bio jako interesantan i korisan
Is Homebirth for You?
6 Myths About Childbirth Exposed
autor je David Stewart, Ph.D., Executive Director, National Association of Parents and Professionals for Safe Alternatives in Childbirth (NAPSAC) International

----------


## mina30

Evo mene ovdje iako mi je mm kad sam mu postavila hipotetsko pitanje o porodu kod kuce rekao da misli da sam luda, tak da sumnjam da ce to proci uz bilo kakvu podrsku. Druga opcija mi je rodiliste i da odem tam malo im vaditi mast i da se borim za prava rodilja, nije ni to lose, na prvom porodu je doktor otisao pit kavu i ostavio me s babicom, he,he, a to mi je bila i namjera!

----------


## Fidji

Jel još misli da si luda?

----------


## Death-of-Art

evo mene. meni je na porodu u petrovoj bilo dobro. 
dobro u stilu da nije bilo traumatično kako sam mislila da će biti.
glavno da je sve prošlo u najboljem redu.

ali. ja sam i dalje za porod kod kuće   :Laughing:  

nadam se da će se neke stvari u lijepoj našoj uskoro promijeniti i da se neće 90% populacije zgražati pri samoj pomisli na kućni porod te da neće biti potrebno naručivati babice iz inozemstva već da ćemo imati naše babice koje bi prisustvovale kućnom porodu.


ono za čim žalim ponajviše vezano za rađanje u bolnici jest:

1. nisam se mogla opustiti kad je bila faza izgona i nisam se mogla koncentrirati na tiskanje jer su previše brbljali i previše su se derali i previše su me ubijali u pojam da ja to ne znam.
a i osjećala sam se blentavo što definitivno nije pomoglo čitavoj situaciji.
porod je se mogao samo tako zakomplicirati radi moje "sramežlijvosti" , ali srećom nije i sve je prošlo super.

2. nismo imali rooming in. apartman je  bio zauzet.
DIJETE SU MI SA SISE UZELI!!!!!! I POČEO JE VRIŠTATI I PLAKATI!!! 

 :Crying or Very sad:  

ja sam pobjegla u wc da isplačem dušu nakon toga. koliko sam plakala mislila sam da će mi šavovi od epiziotomije popucati.   :Crying or Very sad:  

srećom pa stanujem blizu petrove pa sam nazvala tad (bilo je blizu ponoći) muža da dođe pred bolnicu da ga vidim jer sam bila užasno tužna i kad sam izašla na svjež zrak i kad je moj muž došao sam sam ga grlila i plakala. jedva sam čekala da dođem doma i da neometano uživam u svom djetetu.

idući put bih to htjela. neometano uživati u svom djetetu od prve sekunde.

a ne vjerujem da iti jedna bolnica to može pružiti.

toliko.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

deathofart, žao mi je  :Sad:   meni je 4 mj od poroda i još nisam 'ok' nakon boravka u bolnici ali malo pomalo ide na bolje.  meni je najviše pomoglo da nosim bebacha što više (u slingu mi je bilo idealno), da ga ljubim i grlim i da ga gledam dok spava.  čuvaj se, ići će na bolje dan po dan   :Heart:  

(meni su nakon poroda ispucale kapilare u očima od plakanja jer su mi ga nasilno uzeli pa sam imala crvene, crvene oči više od mjesec dana, znaj da nisi sama u tuzi zbog toga)

----------

